# 2339x Other Engineering Professionals EOI 189 and 190 invite for 2018



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Just wanted to make a new thread for this year for 2339X Other Engineering Professionals to evaluate the current trends and also share information.


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*Current Trend*

Looking at the 11 August 189 Expact Forum and also the Immitracker Charts. We can see that this was a good round for Pro-rata invitations. I was reading on Iscah that for this FY, DIBP has allocated 60% of each round to Pro-Rata occupations. 

And specifically looking at 2339X, we can see that we got 7 invitations last round which we can all agree would not have been a full round and so considering that DIBP sent out twice the invitation size this month we could estimate that we will be getting approximately 15 invitations per round :ranger: (considering this round size will be maintained through the year). In which case I believe that we will be seeing some of the 70 pointer get invited in October. 

I'm just taking a very minimalist consideration, and hoping for the best. Last year our group sow a standard 50 invites per round from July to October. If they allocate those many invites to our group I think we will see movement in 70 pointers in the next invitation round. 

Ps: This is based on my own understanding and assumptions and my not be the actual case.


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*Useful Links*

Some useful links :ranger::

1. Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...sDvCEfWyY/edit (by BulletAK )

2. Iscah Aug 11 Unofficial Results:
Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th August 2018 - Iscah

3. Iscah Invitation Estimation based on July Results:
EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

4. Myimmitracker - Please upload your case if not already done: 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

************ said:


> Looking at the 11 August 189 Expact Forum and also the Immitracker Charts. We can see that this was a good round for Pro-rata invitations. I was reading on Iscah that for this FY, DIBP has allocated 60% of each round to Pro-Rata occupations.
> 
> And specifically looking at 2339X, we can see that we got 7 invitations last round which we can all agree would not have been a full round and so considering that DIBP sent out twice the invitation size this month we could estimate that we will be getting approximately 15 invitations per round :ranger: (considering this round size will be maintained through the year). In which case I believe that we will be seeing some of the 70 pointer get invited in October.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt agree with the link point. This round had a total invitations of 2000, which I believe will be the standard for each round. Had they attemped to make up for July, total invitations might've been around 3000.

My guess is they just left it as it is and moved on.

I can be wrong but that's just my opinion.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Predictions may come true.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

I believe they sent 40 to 45 invites to 2339 on 11th August


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone applied for 190 Vic or Tasmania engineering technologist?


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ISCAH Estimates*

WTF?! 

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png

- Iscah

70 Pointers with DOE of 08 months ago: Not before July 2019? Eff it, I'm not buying that!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png
> 
> ...



I have applied with engineering technologist 233914 in Nov 2017 with 70, according to iscah estimates i wont be invited before june 2019 . Soo sad...

No hopes


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png
> 
> ...


Hey mate whts your DOE?


MINE 29/11/17
70 points
Engineering technologist


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

soban29 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png
> 
> ...


The estimation just says that 2339 with 70 points applied 6 months ago, i.e. after Feb this year have no hope, the same as my calculation. I calculated and thought 70 pointers after March this year, no hope, if all statements gov have made stay true, quite close to Iscah’s estimation, so I believe they r correct. Now I am completely counting on 190 haha


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> soban29 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF?!
> ...


but I don’t know why they think ppl with 75 points submit their EOI today have to wait for 4 months. Because from May 15 to now are only three months. So they think the backlog will increase? I doubt that tho.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> but I don’t know why they think ppl with 75 points submit their EOI today have to wait for 4 months. Because from May 15 to now are only three months. So they think the backlog will increase? I doubt that tho.


Still maximum 2months yar. They just calculate it as a safety part. Only DHA knows who will get an invite so don't mind them.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> The estimation just says that 2339 with 70 points applied 6 months ago, i.e. after Feb this year have no hope, the same as my calculation. I calculated and thought 70 pointers after March this year, no hope, if all statements gov have made stay true, quite close to Iscah’s estimation, so I believe they r correct. Now I am completely counting on 190 haha


Don't count on 190 if you are 233914.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > The estimation just says that 2339 with 70 points applied 6 months ago, i.e. after Feb this year have no hope, the same as my calculation. I calculated and thought 70 pointers after March this year, no hope, if all statements gov have made stay true, quite close to Iscah’s estimation, so I believe they r correct. Now I am completely counting on 190 haha
> ...


I know, i am 233913 that’s why I am counting on 190 more


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> I know, i am 233913 that’s why I am counting on 190 more




Where did you apply for 190? Am 233913 as well I applied for NSW and queens land but still no response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeon191 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi, I applied my EOI as an engineering technologist with 70 points on 01/06/2018. Is there any chance of me getting an invite? If so when can I expect it?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Zeon191 said:


> Hi, I applied my EOI as an engineering technologist with 70 points on 01/06/2018. Is there any chance of me getting an invite? If so when can I expect it?


I am waiting with 70 points since 29 Nov 17

Chances are not looking good at this stage unfortunately


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> I am waiting with 70 points since 29 Nov 17
> 
> Chances are not looking good at this stage unfortunately


Please confirm this at least after next round. Otherwise increase to 75 points at least. There are chances up to May for 70 in Dec round at least, this is what I believe.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

alhuyam said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > I know, i am 233913 that’s why I am counting on 190 more
> ...


Nsw only. They tends to invite bme from Jan to April, so I am being patient lol.


----------



## zx12Han (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am not clear on how the calculation are done. Isn't the cutoff at 80 points?

Based on this page: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx 

Based on the conversation here, I am gathering that if the EOI sits at 75 points, the only hope to get and invite is if there are no 80 pointers left? And this is bound to happen sooner or later (hopefully before the EOI expires)?


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Nsw only. They tends to invite bme from Jan to April, so I am being patient lol.




This is my only hope now ..let’s see how it goes am waiting for 189 since nov 21 and 190 since feb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

alhuyam said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Nsw only. They tends to invite bme from Jan to April, so I am being patient lol.
> ...




Are onshore or offshore?

I am onshore, also applied for VIC 190, ET
70 + 5 SS POINTS

Was sick of waiting for 189 invite , similiar to you , me waiting since 29 Nov with 70


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

alhuyam said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Nsw only. They tends to invite bme from Jan to April, so I am being patient lol.
> ...


75 pointers will be cleared before Jan for sure. The newest estimation by iscah just says ppl submitted after Feb 2018 do not stand a chance, so I think ur fine, ll get 189 invitation for sure, at least I believe in that lol. Good luck!


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

13akber said:


> Are onshore or offshore?
> 
> I am onshore, also applied for VIC 190, ET
> 70 + 5 SS POINTS
> ...




I am offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys, i emailed iscah abt a query regarding 70 pointers not likely to get invite before june 2019 according to their estimates 
And that whats they replied

Unfortunately, yes. There are small numbers being allocated to the 2339’s and we think all ivites will go to 80/75 points.


Even.with my DOE of 29 Nov 19 with 70 wont stand a chance they said.

Dont know whats going to happen


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Subscribing :ranger:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys, i emailed iscah abt a query regarding 70 pointers not likely to get invite before june 2019 according to their estimates
> And that whats they replied
> 
> Unfortunately, yes. There are small numbers being allocated to the 2339’s and we think all ivites will go to 80/75 points.
> ...


Sorry my DOE of 2 9 Nov 2017 not 19


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> Sorry my DOE of 2 9 Nov 2017 not 19


They removed the estimates link from their website! 

I thinkkk they might be revising it.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry my DOE of 2 9 Nov 2017 not 19
> ...


Its still on their FB page but the worrying sign is department allocated low numbers to 2339 group according to iscah. Thts why they believe the cut off date is not moving ahead like it should.

Usually in past years they use to send 50 invites to our group but seems like its might only be 25 invites for us and thts only if the invitation numbes are high


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

*subscribing*

Hi guys

I am new and glad to join the community.
Just lodged my visa application last week and hope for the best.


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

Dear Members,

All the best to all of you for the future rounds.

I would like to get an opinion from you guys regarding my case:

Occupation Code: 233914
Original EOI: 7th July 2017
Original Points for 189: 65 (7th July EOI)
Updated EOI: 10th Aug 2018
Updated Points: 75 (10th Aug DOE)

When can I expect the invitation? 
Will be thankful for your help.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Ankit Sharma said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> All the best to all of you for the future rounds.
> 
> ...


By october round


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ankit Sharma said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> All the best to all of you for the future rounds.
> 
> ...


Most probably two more rounds for you.


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

next round youll get it. for sure


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Any idea whether the cut off points to come down to 70 maybe after 2-3 rounds?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Carthy2605 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea whether the cut off points to come down to 70 maybe after 2-3 rounds?




Everyone is hoping for the same mate!! If next round goes like last one then surely there all 75 pointers and above will be cleared thus making it possible for 70 pointers to get an ITA in October round with doe last year in nov/dec. however if total number drops from 2000 to around 1300 per round and split b/w pro rata and non pro rata remains same i.e. 60:40 then it would be very difficult to clear all 75 and above as from 11th august to 11 sep new 75 pointers and above will also add and then they have to clear backlog of 75 which is 15th May 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Everyone is hoping for the same mate!! If next round goes like last one then surely there all 75 pointers and above will be cleared thus making it possible for 70 pointers to get an ITA in October round with doe last year in nov/dec. however if total number drops from 2000 to around 1300 per round and split b/w pro rata and non pro rata remains same i.e. 60:40 then it would be very difficult to clear all 75 and above as from 11th august to 11 sep new 75 pointers and above will also add and then they have to clear backlog of 75 which is 15th May
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much mate!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

If this guys becomes prime minister, its going to be even tougher

https://trib.al/3CI4M3o


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> If this guys becomes prime minister, its going to be even tougher
> 
> https://trib.al/3CI4M3o


Everyone says everything around elections, we can but wait and watch. Empathy with people matter most now for politicians.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

When is the election going to happen?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> When is the election going to happen?


Nov 2018


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Scott Morrison is the new Prime Minister. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ankit Sharma said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> All the best to all of you for the future rounds.
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Same here.


Same date means you both will get together

Most probably in October, but if you are lucky enough next round.:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Same date means you both will get together
> 
> Most probably in October, but if you are lucky enough next round.:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


Its not the date actually, it is the situation:

Occupation: Engineering Technologist (233914)
First EOI: 10th March 2017 @ 65 Points
Revised EOI: 15 August 2018 @ 75 Points (Improved English score through PTE 79+ Each)


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Its not the date actually, it is the situation:
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Technologist (233914)
> First EOI: 10th March 2017 @ 65 Points
> Revised EOI: 15 August 2018 @ 75 Points (Improved English score through PTE 79+ Each)


Situation is not bad at present.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Situation is not bad at present.


Lets see what happens in the upcoming round on 11 September 2018. Still there is backlog for 75 Pointers.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Its not the date actually, it is the situation:
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Technologist (233914)
> First EOI: 10th March 2017 @ 65 Points
> Revised EOI: 15 August 2018 @ 75 Points (Improved English score through PTE 79+ Each)


Last round they are inviting 80 pointers, havn't touched 75 yet. My guess would be no early than next march considering your DOE.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> Last round they are inviting 80 pointers, havn't touched 75 yet. My guess would be no early than next march considering your DOE.


Who told this? Dont say if you are not sure. 75 people are cleared up to May 15.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

rajhan said:


> Last round they are inviting 80 pointers, havn't touched 75 yet. My guess would be no early than next march considering your DOE.


As per myimmitracker and various blogs including this forum, 75 pointers have been touched. Lets see if we manage to secure an invite.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Lets see what happens in the upcoming round on 11 September 2018. Still there is backlog for 75 Pointers.


Yeah, there is a backlog of 75 pointers for almost 4 months from today, but still, it will get cleared within next two months for sure if the same rounds are going to happen. Only god knows what is going to happen.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah, there is a backlog of 75 pointers for almost 4 months from today, but still, it will get cleared within next two months for sure if the same rounds are going to happen. Only god knows what is going to happen.


I think upcoming round shall clear a backlog for a minimum of 3 months (based on my research through blogs). 75 pointers may get cleared in 11 September round. People like me who lodged/updated their EOIs may get one in 11 October 2018.

Remember: 80 and 75 pointers are less in number as compared to 70 and 65 pointers.

Rest is all our fate. Lets hope for the best


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

waqasashraf03 said:


> I think upcoming round shall clear a backlog for a minimum of 3 months (based on my research through blogs). 75 pointers may get cleared in 11 September round. People like me who lodged/updated their EOIs may get one in 11 October 2018.
> 
> Remember: 80 and 75 pointers are less in number as compared to 70 and 65 pointers.
> 
> Rest is all our fate. Lets hope for the best


I think they will clear 75 pointers by the end of this financial year but wont be quick.
I got the feeling that they don't want any of 70 pointers from pro-rata occupations. So if 75 pointers are to be cleared too soon, they will have to explain why they stop inviting. To avoid this trouble, I think they will invite 75 pointers slowly but surely untile the end of this financial year.
But I hope you are right that they will clear 75 pointers by October.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> I think they will clear 75 pointers by the end of this financial year but wont be quick.
> I got the feeling that they don't want any of 70 pointers from pro-rata occupations. So if 75 pointers are to be cleared too soon, they will have to explain why they stop inviting. To avoid this trouble, I think they will invite 75 pointers slowly but surely untile the end of this financial year.
> But I hope you are right that they will clear 75 pointers by October.


No chance, I believe they need 70 people also. They can't just stop at 75 only.

Final word is it is our faith.:clap2:


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> No chance, I believe they need 70 people also. They can't just stop at 75 only.
> 
> Final word is it is our faith.:clap2:


They certainly need 70 people from 233914 and are pushing them to 489 or 190 if qualified, that already happened according to my agent friend.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> They certainly need 70 people from 233914 and are pushing them to 489 or 190 if qualified, that already happened according to my agent friend.


What pushing? 190 and 489 is out of the chance for 233914.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> What pushing? 190 and 489 is out of the chance for 233914.


You are joking....


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> You are joking....


Why joking I also a 233914. 190 can you tell me which state is open for 233914 without a job offer or mech and civil for victoria. 

489 if you are pro rata no 489 issued. There are only 10 numbers each month.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Why joking I also a 233914. 190 can you tell me which state is open for 233914 without a job offer or mech and civil for victoria.
> 
> 489 if you are pro rata no 489 issued. There are only 10 numbers each month.[/QUOT
> 
> Emm.... you must have misunderstood 489, I suggest you check state website.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > Why joking I also a 233914. 190 can you tell me which state is open for 233914 without a job offer or mech and civil for victoria.
> ...


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> rajhan said:
> 
> 
> > hello 489 is issued only 10 numbers a month, even it is allowed for 489 there are so many people with 85 points also in 489.
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > :noidea:
> ...


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> rajhan said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I read when I have applied for 489 with 85 points and still waiting from July in 233914.
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > em, did you apply for qld?
> ...


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> rajhan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, no reply.
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

But now I am not interested in 489 since it is very unsafe to go with 489. There is a chance in 189 as of previous round so I am waiting for that.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> But now I am not interested in 489 since it is very unsafe to go with 489. There is a chance in 189 as of previous round so I am waiting for that.


Well, I know a chatgroup of 233914 who got 489 invitation from qld, there are almost 20 of them and they all lodged on july, so either you are not eligible somehow or you lodged too late.
Anyway, good luck with your 189.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> Well, I know a chatgroup of 233914 who got 489 invitation from qld, there are almost 20 of them and they all lodged on july, so either you are not eligible somehow or you lodged too late.
> Anyway, good luck with your 189.


20 of them in July? Wow. only 10 invite per month issued in 489 and your 20 friends got in july.:clap2:


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 20 of them in July? Wow. only 10 invite per month issued in 489 and your 20 friends got in july.:clap2:


yeah, thats why I suggest you read about 489, done talking with you as you have no idea about the different pathway about 489 and being arrogant. 
Focus on you 189, since that's the only thing you know, good luck


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> yeah, thats why I suggest you read about 489, done talking with you as you have no idea about the different pathway about 489 and being arrogant.
> Focus on you 189, since that's the only thing you know, good luck


ok, I will focus on 189 dude that's better. BTW I was talking about 489 FS only.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

I am waiting with 75 points EOI date 4th August. I hope we all get invited in September.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Has anyone undertaken professional year to get extra 5 points? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sina_s said:


> I am waiting with 75 points EOI date 4th August. I hope we all get invited in September.


Let us hope you get including me.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Iscah updated estimates for other professionals
Its now looking even worse, seems like absolutely no chance for 70 pointers

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

What is going on with Iscah. Do they know anything that we are not aware of? Why would it say 9 months of 75 pointers? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

sina_s said:


> What is going on with Iscah. Do they know anything that we are not aware of? Why would it say 9 months of 75 pointers? It doesn't make any sense.


Guys, Iscah is right, don't waste time on waiting with 70 points, rise point or looking for ss. Check my previous post for more information.
I hope you the best because I am a 2339x too, but be realistic.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

sina_s said:


> What is going on with Iscah. Do they know anything that we are not aware of? Why would it say 9 months of 75 pointers? It doesn't make any sense.


Because they believe ceiling of others engineering professionals which is 1000 is not correct. Its infact around 700 according to them thats why it is assumed less invites will go to 2339.

However, its not official yet because it still says 1000 ceiling on inmigration's website


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

Even if we assume that the occupation ceiling is 600. In each round of invitation, at least one month of 75 pointers is cleared. So if you apply today with 75 points you should get your invitation in three months time, why would it say 9 months? Am I missing something?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

just saw the isach details, wondering how its 9 months haven't all the backlog of 75 pointers already cleared till May end. A bit confused. :/


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Could it be their assumptions related to the pro-rata/non pro-rata mix (60:40), and the no more than 50% of normal monthly allocation for pro-rata.

edit:

No idea if that ratio is realistic, or why the "normal" monthly allocation for pro-rata would be at 50% or below - just flagging in case anyone else missed it.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Could it be their assumptions related to the pro-rata/non pro-rata mix (60:40), and the no more than 50% of normal monthly allocation for pro-rata.
> 
> edit:
> 
> No idea if that ratio is realistic, or why the "normal" monthly allocation for pro-rata would be at 50% or below - just flagging in case anyone else missed it.


Whts your DOE?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> Whts your DOE?


I think he already has PR


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Whts your DOE?


I've already lodged my 190 visa (my DOE for what it is worth is 20 June 2018).

Full timeline in my signature.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Whts your DOE?
> ...


Did you apply 190 through Vic Nomination?
I have also lodged application for Victoria Nomination with 70 +5 SS with job offer onshore


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyways ISACH has said as a bonus table will be put up soon to some other assumptions. Hope some changes in that at least. So even 75 points seem like a far cry then cause we dunno what will happen in 9 months. Guess 80 is the way to go!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Did you apply 190 through Vic Nomination?
> I have also lodged application for Victoria Nomination with 70 +5 SS with job offer onshore


No mate, I was nominated by the ACT. Hopefully the job offer does the trick for you, all the best


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Did you apply 190 through Vic Nomination?
> ...


Were on shore or offshore

Not abt ACT requirements but Vic offers engineering technologist for graduates with offerletter

How many points you had?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Were on shore or offshore
> 
> Not abt ACT requirements but Vic offers engineering technologist for graduates with offerletter
> 
> How many points you had?


75 excluding +5 from the territory. 

Most states have some sort of streamlined / lower threshold for nomination for folks who have a job offer - so I would hope that would work in your favour. 

I'm onshore.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Were on shore or offshore
> ...


Yes hope so

I am living in Vic for almost 6 years now.

190 is my only hope, lodged for Vic Nomination last month still no verification done yet

189 is looking impossible with 70


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newb said:


> Anyways ISACH has said as a bonus table will be put up soon to some other assumptions. Hope some changes in that at least. So even 75 points seem like a far cry then cause we dunno what will happen in 9 months. Guess 80 is the way to go!


80 is becoming the new 70 it seems - the points creep is real!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Yes hope so
> 
> I am living in Vic for almost 6 years now.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling, I've been onshore a few years too and would have to really readjust if forced to move offshore involuntarily. 

Usually what is the processing time for VIC nomination?

Have you maxed out your points via English / NAATI CCL?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Yes hope so
> ...


Vic time is 12 weeks , i have lodged last month on 24th july only

My points breakdown is
Age: 30
Education: 15
Aus study: 5
English: 20


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Vic time is 12 weeks , i have lodged last month on 24th july only
> 
> My points breakdown is
> Age: 30
> ...


Don't stress too much then  

When does your visa expire? If you still have some time, perhaps gun for +5 points from NAATI CCL if you are able to, to increase your chances with 189.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Vic time is 12 weeks , i have lodged last month on 24th july only
> ...


Thanks mate

Visa expires feb 2019, trying to book naati in december( thats only Available)


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi Akber,

Do we need prior work experience to apply for nomination under graduate scheme or just a job offer is sufficient?

Regards


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

RIQ said:


> Hi Akber,
> 
> Do we need prior work experience to apply for nomination under graduate scheme or just a job offer is sufficient?
> 
> Regards


Victoria accepts job offer only if you graduated in australia.
No prior experience required for onshore graduate
Offerletter is enough


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> Victoria accepts job offer only if you graduated in australia.
> No prior experience required for onshore graduate
> Offerletter is enough


Thanks for the quick reply.
So, I have been assessed as ET but the australian degree which I did was Masters in Management. I think that should'nt meet the criteria? What do you say

Regards.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So people if iscah is right then I may have to wait for another 5 to 6 months minimum again. That does not look correct to me. They only know what we know from here and immitracker that's it. The only difference is that they are making it inside a table.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

RIQ said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Victoria accepts job offer only if you graduated in australia.
> ...


If it was atleast 2 years degree,than ithink your are eligible because one of my friend did masters in Australia but assesed in overseas bachelors to ET and applied for Vic . His application still under processing. Its good to double check with agent or ring Victoria may b.
Anyway whats your point score?
Are u in victoria


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> So people if iscah is right then I may have to wait for another 5 to 6 months minimum again. That does not look correct to me. They only know what we know from here and immitracker that's it. The only difference is that they are making it inside a table.


Nah mate you will get in next round if not definitely in october
Problem is for 70 pointers like us waiting since nov 2017


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> If it was atleast 2 years degree,than ithink your are eligible because one of my friend did masters in Australia but assesed in overseas bachelors to ET and applied for Vic . His application still under processing. Its good to double check with agent or ring Victoria may b.
> Anyway whats your point score?
> Are u in victoria


I have 70 points at the moment but the way things are going it look really tough to get an invite.
Yes, I am in melbourne


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

RIQ said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > If it was atleast 2 years degree,than ithink your are eligible because one of my friend did masters in Australia but assesed in overseas bachelors to ET and applied for Vic . His application still under processing. Its good to double check with agent or ring Victoria may b.
> ...


Mee too 70 waiting since November 

Whats your DOE?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Mee too 70 waiting since November
> 
> Whats your DOE?


One round in one month is the main problem, people will add up by then. But I believe 70 pointed people will have a chance in Nov or Dec 2018. In my opinion, if the next round clears at least up to me (July 18) with 75 pointers or more in August, then you will definitely have a good chance. If the invite is not up to July 18 also for 75 pointers I don't think there is a chance with 70 points.

Anyway, let us hope better always.


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> Mee too 70 waiting since November
> 
> Whats your DOE?


My DOE is in July 2018. So, I am further down the line 
That's why I am looking for something else.

Regards


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ISCAH - "Corrected" Results*

Dear All,

ISCAH have revised their estimates for 2339x.

Iscah Australian Migration
Yesterday at 5:15 AM · 
Correction to estimated invite time for

Other Engineering Professionals - 2339

When calculating the estimated invitation dates for this occupation we used an incorrect date as a starting point. As a result our estimates were wrong for the 75 pointers.

The corrected table is here
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png​


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> ISCAH have revised their estimates for 2339x.
> 
> ...


This looks extremely foolishness. How a 75 pointer has to wait almost 9 months to get an invite.


And if they are ture then there will be only one month movement in 233914 every month.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> This looks extremely foolishness. How a 75 pointer has to wait almost 9 months to get an invite.
> 
> 
> And if they are ture then there will be only one month movement in 233914 every month.


We'll get an idea about the trend by the next round.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*11th August Official Results*

Official results are out for the 11th August round.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> We'll get an idea about the trend by the next round.


This is why yesterday I told they also make some assumption like us. They also know how much we know. They don't know anything more than that. This cannot be true yar. For sure. They again made mistake. Even if it is only 1-month movement, the Aug 16 75pointer should get an invite in November at least. They say 9 months. Wow, big foolishness.
Maybe they expect a reduction in the number of invites per month.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

50 Numbers are issued my dear friends, so it is safe for now. Lets forget the absolute foolishness by ISCAH here. 

If 50 per round then it is sure 70 pointer will get an invite by Dec.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 50 Numbers are issued my dear friends, so it is safe for now. Lets forget the absolute foolishness by ISCAH here.
> 
> If 50 per round then it is sure 70 pointer will get an invite by Dec.



But they reduced our ceiling to only 700 instead of 1000


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

The ceiling is now 700 only. Now the calculation is correct. 10 months by 50 so total 600 or more invite per year.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> The ceiling is now 700 only. Now the calculation is correct. 10 months by 50 so total 600 or more invite per year.


Last year ceiling was 1000 but they only filled around 650
This year its 700 , they might only fill around 400 unless they invite sane number through out the year


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> But they reduced our ceiling to only 700 instead of 1000


How it can matter since the cap is only 50. There are only 10 rounds left in this year. So 10 by 50 It will be almost close to 500 people from other professionals.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Last year ceiling was 1000 but they only filled around 650
> This year its 700 , they might only fill around 400 unless they invite sane number through out the year


This can be true it will be almost around 400 to 500 for sure. So every month there will be only 50 invites. So 65 it will never touch but 70 it will of course touch. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > But they reduced our ceiling to only 700 instead of 1000
> ...


They can invite 50 per calculation if the total invites are close as 2490 as in august
If they go back to invite 1300, than 2339 group will be allocated around 25 invites

Lets hope it stays 2400 invites a month than i beilieve 70 pointers might hsve a chance


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi guys,

Although the last round looked quite good but the bad news is that they have limited the invites to 700 for this financial year.

Please check the occupational ceiling for this year which has been updated today. I cannot post the link because I am a new member here

Regards


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

13akber said:


> They can invite 50 per calculation if the total invites are close as 2490 as in august
> If they go back to invite 1300, than 2339 group will be allocated around 25 invites
> 
> Lets hope it stays 2400 invites a month than i beilieve 70 pointers might hsve a chance


It probably will go back to 2000 invites a month, still good.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

RIQ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Although the last round looked quite good but the bad news is that they have limited the invites to 700 for this financial year.
> 
> ...


We already discussed here, it does not look good for 233914 in the future. It is not safe to be in 233914 next year. But now we got at least 700 per year. So praise God for that at least. What if they have removed occupation??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> It probably will go back to 2000 invites a month, still good.


This is what I also believe, 400 extra for the July round missed and now they will go back to 2000 per round. Most precisely it will be 1850 per month.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

ISCAH just replied back to my message saying there will be around 35 invites per round for 2339 and then the official results came out saying 50.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sina_s said:


> ISCAH just replied back to my message saying there will be around 35 invites per round for 2339 and then the official results came out saying 50.


Iscah is not official result yar. They know what we know. 35 is what I am also looking for since there was more number in the Aug round due to the missing in July round.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> This is what I also believe, 400 extra for the July round missed and now they will go back to 2000 per round. Most precisely it will be 1850 per month.


It wont last, Oct will go back to 1000-1500.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> It wont last, Oct will go back to 1000-1500.


Yes, anything can happen at any time. It may go back in the next round also. So it is possible.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Iscah is not official result yar. They know what we know. 35 is what I am also looking for since there was more number in the Aug round due to the missing in July round.


If the number is 35 I dont think the queue for 75 pointers is gonna move more than two weeks each round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sina_s said:


> If the number is 35 I dont think the queue for 75 pointers is gonna move more than two weeks each round.


Expect one month at least minimum.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Let say if they invite 35 to 40, it should clear up the backlog of 75 pointers till mid july unless they are not 75 or 80 then it might till early august


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Let say if they invite 35 to 40, it should clear up the backlog of 75 pointers till mid july unless they are not 75 or 80 then it might till early august


up to July 18, there are almost 6 people in Immitracker so it can be 50 in real.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Expect one month at least minimum.


how many 75 pointers do you reckon apply in one month? My guess is 35 to 40.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sina_s said:


> how many 75 pointers do you reckon apply in one month? My guess is 35 to 40.


It can be 25 to 30 only.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

In August it is 75 and 80 people are already more in immitracker.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

If you consider 2339 all people it is 16 up to today.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you consider 2339 all people it is 16 up to today.


So if its 16

You can say around 60


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

One thing i have calculated

It was 50% to pro rata

And 50% to non pro rata

Usually pro rata can be upto 70% , if it does than it will be better


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> One thing i have calculated
> 
> It was 50% to pro rata
> 
> ...


This is when we have extra invites in Aug so as per normal it must be 60 to 40 in next rounds.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey guys, Around 25 to 30 people ( 75, 80 pointers) apply every month and we expecting 30 to 35 invitations every round. Hate to say it, there is no hope for 70 pointers including me. 😑


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hey guys, Around 25 to 30 people ( 75, 80 pointers) apply every month and we expecting 30 to 35 invitations every round. Hate to say it, there is no hope for 70 pointers including me. 😑


Lets hope good, we can't do anything on that 40invites per month. Only what we can do is wait and see. At least thanks o god that the ceiling is 700 not 300 unline electronics engineers.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hey guys, Around 25 to 30 people ( 75, 80 pointers) apply every month and we expecting 30 to 35 invitations every round. Hate to say it, there is no hope for 70 pointers including me. 😑


Now I regret why I didn't apply for SA 489 regional sponsored when it was open for around 2 weeks.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> Now I regret why I didn't apply for SA 489 regional sponsored when it was open for around 2 weeks..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Anyone from 233914 applied for Queensland and SA 489 regional sponsored and got invited???


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Now I regret why I didn't apply for SA 489 regional sponsored when it was open for around 2 weeks..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That could have been more safer under present situation.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Is it possible to get the assessment as a mechanical engineer from engineering technologist, will that change the date of effect ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Is it possible to get the assessment as a mechanical engineer from engineering technologist, will that change the date of effect ?


Of course, it will change I believe. Regarding re assessment it is not sure they will change their mind or not.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Anyone from 233914 applied for Queensland and SA 489 regional sponsored and got invited???
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


QLD also shut 233914 down in 2 weeks, try VIC.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> QLD also shut 233914 down in 2 weeks, try VIC.


For 190 Vic is the best option, if you are mechanical or civil with 5 years of experience.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> For 190 Vic is the best option, if you are mechanical or civil with 5 years of experience.


Did anyone reported Vic 190 invite you know off in july-aug??


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

himsrj said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > For 190 Vic is the best option, if you are mechanical or civil with 5 years of experience.
> ...



I did last month

I am onshore graduate, we need employment offer letter to be eliglible ro apply which i provided

190: 70+5SS onshore waiting

189: 29 NOV 17 with 70( looks like mo chance)


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> I did last month
> I am onshore graduate, we need employment offer letter to be eliglible ro apply which i provided
> 190: 70+5SS onshore waiting
> 189: 29 NOV 17 with 70( looks like mo chance)


I was asking if anyone got invited??
They have not started giving invites (few exceptions), you have all the more chances actually. Just in case if you've visa extension problems you can mail them to expedite.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Did anyone reported Vic 190 invite you know off in july-aug??


I didnot see anyone, but looking at no 190 is approved for 233914 it is vic who is showing small light at least.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

himsrj said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > I did last month
> ...


I have visa till feb so a bit of time , vic 190 is my only hope
Booked for naati as well in November to increase my chance for 189 from 70 to 75


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> I have visa till feb so a bit of time , vic 190 is my only hope
> Booked for naati as well in November to increase my chance for 189 from 70 to 75


Good luck man, and prepare well. Have you got your exam preparation files for NAATI?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > I have visa till feb so a bit of time , vic 190 is my only hope
> ...


Not yet 
Mine is Urdu , only booked today so will start soon

Hopefully if Vic approves, than wont have to sit for naati


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Not yet
> Mine is Urdu , only booked today so will start soon
> 
> Hopefully if Vic approves, than wont have to sit for naati


Yes, best wishes.


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

i dont see the point why 70 points seems impossible.. I still see the light of day where 70pointer will be invited. any one knows how much was invited last fiscal year


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

gantuangco07 said:


> i dont see the point why 70 points seems impossible.. I still see the light of day where 70pointer will be invited. any one knows how much was invited last fiscal year


I also believe there is a chance for 70 pointers also in this year.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

gantuangco07 said:


> i dont see the point why 70 points seems impossible.. I still see the light of day where 70pointer will be invited. any one knows how much was invited last fiscal year


Around 650/1000

Expecting 400/700 this year

If the invite full 700 than 70's will stand a chance


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

gantuangco07 said:


> i dont see the point why 70 points seems impossible.. I still see the light of day where 70pointer will be invited. any one knows how much was invited last fiscal year


Whats DOE ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Around 650/1000
> 
> Expecting 400/700 this year
> 
> If the invite full 700 than 70's will stand a chance


Don't expect full 700 from 233914. In my opinion, it will be close to 400 to 500.:focus:


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank god we have a new estimate every day ))


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1918974354855237&id=568690946550258

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Iscah's predictions are out.. if that makes any difference!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Iscah's predictions are out.. if that makes any difference!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Now it looks almost correct.:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Iscah's predictions are out.. if that makes any difference!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


See this is what I told in the morning, they just saw the results in the morning just like we did. They suddenly changed 2339 for 75 pointers from 9 months to 2 to 3 months.:focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> See this is what I told in the morning, they just saw the results in the morning just like we did. They suddenly changed 2339 for 75 pointers from 9 months to 2 to 3 months.:focus::focus::focus::focus:


But still no hope for 70 pointers as per them... 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> But still no hope for 70 pointers as per them...
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


If every day they are changing the predictions then what is their credibility?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Whats DOE ?


DOE explained:

"The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."


----------



## dilshanj (Aug 29, 2018)

Guys, when can I expect an invite?

Occupation - 233914
Points - 75
DOE - 23/06/2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sep 11, otherwise Oct 11 for sure.


----------



## dilshanj (Aug 29, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Sep 11, otherwise Oct 11 for sure.


Thank you. Hope you get yours soon too.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dilshanj said:


> Thank you. Hope you get yours soon too.


You are welcome man and hope for the best for all.


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> I did last month
> 
> I am onshore graduate, we need employment offer letter to be eliglible ro apply which i provided
> 
> ...


Hi Akber,

Can you let me know if we need to have a job offer in an engineering field or it could be a mix of engineering and management or any full time role will be ok?

Regards


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Can someone pls clarify, my initial submission date of EOI was 12/12/16 and with the improvement in scores it was last submitted on 27/07/18 with 75 points under 189. So is my EOI valid till 11/12/18 or till 27/07/20 ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

divyashil said:


> Can someone pls clarify, my initial submission date of EOI was 12/12/16 and with the improvement in scores it was last submitted on 27/07/18 with 75 points under 189. So is my EOI valid till 11/12/18 or till 27/07/20 ?


It must be 2018 but wait for others to comment.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

RIQ said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > I did last month
> ...


Victoria says offer letter in relevant employment.

I think, It might be ok in your case with the mix of engineering and management. However check with agent.
If you have recently graduated, the reason vic requires offerletter is to check your capability to find work.

Have you graduated onshore?
Then just apply if you have offerletter

Whats your points score?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> divyashil said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone pls clarify, my initial submission date of EOI was 12/12/16 and with the improvement in scores it was last submitted on 27/07/18 with 75 points under 189. So is my EOI valid till 11/12/18 or till 27/07/20 ?
> ...


Valid till 27/720

But you get an invite soon with 75 anyway so dont worry

Have u uploaded your case on immitracker
If not than please do so


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

13akber said:


> Valid till 27/720
> 
> But you get an invite soon with 75 anyway so dont worry
> 
> ...


Hey man, I think that eoi is only valid for 2 years from the date you created it and submitted. I had read that somewhere in forum, anyway he will get invite surely before that so can relax. (My starting eoi was created on 31/12/17 with 60 points and points increased to 70 on 30/06/2018, so I made a new eoi as it will give me 2 years instead of 18 months which I would have got from old eoi. Once points increased we should make a new eoi if not expecting invite soon as becomes a liability AFAIK.
Cheers!!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

13akber said:


> Valid till 27/720
> 
> But you get an invite soon with 75 anyway so dont worry
> 
> ...


Yes, have uploaded it there.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> I did last month
> 
> I am onshore graduate, we need employment offer letter to be eliglible ro apply which i provided
> 
> ...


Hey mate! Looks like I am on the same boat. Did you get an invite from 190? I am planning to apply for 190. I am currently on a probation with an employer but I have a job offer letter. Would that still count?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

warkan said:


> Hey mate! Looks like I am on the same boat. Did you get an invite from 190? I am planning to apply for 190. I am currently on a probation with an employer but I have a job offer letter. Would that still count?


190 needs job offer for diect application, BTW what is your DOE?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

warkan said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > I did last month
> ...



I an still waiting no response yet, it takes 12 weeks to get approved

You only need offerletter
I provided offerletter but my employer put down a condition that once approves than i can start working.
You dont have to be working.

Do u have 70 points aswell excluding states points?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> warkan said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...


Above only applies for onshore graduates for offshore requires 5 years of experience


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 190 needs job offer for diect application, BTW what is your DOE?


I have not done 190 yet. Working on it at the moment. I have lodged 189 with 70 points.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> Above only applies for onshore graduates for offshore requires 5 years of experience


Yes I am an onshore graduate as well. My contract letter states that I would be under probation first 6 months and then depending on the performance, they will make it a 'permanent' role. I am trying to find out if this will still work? 

Also, while filling in the Victorian Government skilled nomination application form there is a questions which asked for the following - 'Have you completed your Department of Home Affairs Skills Assessment?'. Is this referring to the Engineers Australia Migrations skills assessment accredited qualification? Do we need to accredit the onshore masters degree as well?

And I have been working with my current employer for 4 months or so. Would I need to get this job accredited by EA to prove it is relevant to my SOL?

This 190 process is pretty confusing :confused2:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

warkan said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Above only applies for onshore graduates for offshore requires 5 years of experience
> ...


I m sure your offerletter is fine

Home affairs is refering to engineers Australia migration assesment
For 190, u dont need job accredited, you need if u wish to claim 5 pionts for work experience 

If you have 70, i suggest to apply 190 Vic , because i am waiting with 70 since november and still no hope


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

And for 190 , all they are asking is offer letter and your acceptance. You dont really have to say you are working 

As long as offerletter says your employee offered you pernanent job with atleast 20 hrs and you accepted the offer


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> And for 190 , all they are asking is offer letter and your acceptance. You dont really have to say you are working
> 
> As long as offerletter says your employee offered you pernanent job with atleast 20 hrs and you accepted the offer


Thanks for that. Can I update the existing 189 EOI and include 190 as well? Or do I need a new EOI for 190?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

warkan said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > And for 190 , all they are asking is offer letter and your acceptance. You dont really have to say you are working
> ...


New EOI for 190
Once you lodge Vic Nomination, you will need to provide 190 EOI number to Vic

Did u do bachelors from Australia and assessed as engineering technologist or your overseas qualification is assessed as ET?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> And for 190 , all they are asking is offer letter and your acceptance. You dont really have to say you are working
> 
> As long as offerletter says your employee offered you pernanent job with atleast 20 hrs and you accepted the offer


Adding to that, we need one employer confirmation statement to be filled by the employer when we apply on their website.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

warkan said:


> Thanks for that. Can I update the existing 189 EOI and include 190 as well? Or do I need a new EOI for 190?


It is always best to update 189 and 190 in separate EOI. Otherwise, an invite in 190 will block you from getting 189, because after getting 190 your EOI will be frozen.:ranger:


----------



## robinprins (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi guys,
I'm new to the forum. 

Just submitted my Skills Assesment with EA on fast track so expect to submit my EOI for 189 this month. I am an Aeronautical Engineer and hold currently 65 points.

I've been doing some research and reading through this forum but a couple things are still a bit unclear. I know 65 is quite low but would there be chances to get it at this stage? I'm on a partnership visa for the next 4 years so time is not a huge issue. 
I could increase my score with a Naati CCL but those waiting times are up to a year already I believe so not sure if it would make a difference.. Any thoughts?

In case I would land a job in my field I could apply for 190 QLD with 70 points after 6 months but not sure if it turns out that way..

Thanks heaps!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

robinprins said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new to the forum.
> 
> Just submitted my Skills Assesment with EA on fast track so expect to submit my EOI for 189 this month. I am an Aeronautical Engineer and hold currently 65 points.
> ...






Hope helps.


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

What are the main criteria for being assessed as ET ? Is that work experience or education or CDR ? Can reassessment get us rid of 2339 ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ranzeet said:


> What are the main criteria for being assessed as ET ? Is that work experience or education or CDR ? Can reassessment get us rid of 2339 ?


CDR and your experiences nature. 

Reassessment success with EA is a very rare case though some happened.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*233914 at Victoria*

Guys, is this true or fake?

Victoria is only Mech and Civil for 233914 and then also they need some experience as well. This guy is showing that he without experience got Victoria to invite. Can it be true?

60points and 7.5 in ielts without experience.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys, is this true or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he is an onshore graduate he is right because onshore graduate only requires offer letter to apply for Vic 190( i applied same)
For offshore its 5 years experience


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Ranzeet said:


> What are the main criteria for being assessed as ET ? Is that work experience or education or CDR ? Can reassessment get us rid of 2339 ?


Education>CDR>work experience.
What is your assessor's comment? If the assessor questions your bachelor degree, then the chance is very low.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> New EOI for 190
> Once you lodge Vic Nomination, you will need to provide 190 EOI number to Vic
> 
> Did u do bachelors from Australia and assessed as engineering technologist or your overseas qualification is assessed as ET?


Masters in Australia. Overseas bachelors got assessed as engineering technologist. How about you?

For the onshore graduates, is there somewhere where we can check how many invites are being given out?


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is always best to update 189 and 190 in separate EOI. Otherwise, an invite in 190 will block you from getting 189, because after getting 190 your EOI will be frozen.:ranger:


True! But honestly, if I get an invite through 190 Vic, I would be more than happy for the EOI to be frozen 

Not considering any other states. So, I guess in my case it should still be fine if I submit through the same EOI.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

warkan said:


> True! But honestly, if I get an invite through 190 Vic, I would be more than happy for the EOI to be frozen
> 
> Not considering any other states. So, I guess in my case it should still be fine if I submit through the same EOI.


Then you are safe to go with same EOI.:clap2:


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Then you are safe to go with same EOI.:clap2:


So I guess you just have to put in an extra tick mark onto your existing EOI for 190? Is there anything else that needs to be changed? 

Also, do you think it is better to apply for 190 being on a bridging visa or TR visa?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

warkan said:


> So I guess you just have to put in an extra tick mark onto your existing EOI for 190? Is there anything else that needs to be changed?
> 
> Also, do you think it is better to apply for 190 being on a bridging visa or TR visa?


Extra tick is fine but you need to apply in liveinvictoria website as well.


----------



## robinprins (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks for clearing up my last question.

I was just wondering if I could possibly take a quick diploma to get more points. I might even need this course in quality auditing anyway for a job I'm having an interview for this week. It's called BSB61615 Diploma of Quality Auditing (sorry cannot post links yet).
As far as I see it is a diploma, however it can be completed in just 5 days. 
Will that give me 10 more points on top of my 15 points for aeronautical bachelors?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

robinprins said:


> Thanks for clearing up my last question.
> 
> I was just wondering if I could possibly take a quick diploma to get more points. I might even need this course in quality auditing anyway for a job I'm having an interview for this week. It's called BSB61615 Diploma of Quality Auditing (sorry cannot post links yet).
> As far as I see it is a diploma, however it can be completed in just 5 days.
> Will that give me 10 more points on top of my 15 points for aeronautical bachelors?


I don't think so, with 5 days course if there are 10 points extra then all the people will go for it. I believe that only you can claim for your maximum highest education.


----------



## robinprins (Sep 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I don't think so, with 5 days course if there are 10 points extra then all the people will go for it. I believe that only you can claim for your maximum highest education.


Yes looking at the points table again I think you are right.

I wouldn't even be able to meet the australian study requirement for 5 points as it's 2 years minimum study...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

robinprins said:


> Yes looking at the points table again I think you are right.
> 
> I wouldn't even be able to meet the australian study requirement for 5 points as it's 2 years minimum study...


5 points extra suddenly mean PTE or NAATI.


----------



## robinprins (Sep 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 5 points extra suddenly mean PTE or NAATI.


Yeah well, I got PTE max points already so will be NAATI. First test is in 9 months and have to fly to Canberra or Perth... Bloody hell, they don't make it easy huh..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

robinprins said:


> Yeah well, I got PTE max points already so will be NAATI. First test is in 9 months and have to fly to Canberra or Perth... Bloody hell, they don't make it easy huh..


9 months what the hell.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys, who are all expecting this month invite?


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys, who are all expecting this month invite?


My DOE is 9 days after yours with same points. What do you feel about it?
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

divyashil said:


> My DOE is 9 days after yours with same points. What do you feel about it?
> :fingerscrossed:


I feel very good about that,  

But DHA should also feel like that. 

Most probably up to July 1 it will move because from immitracker I can see that there are almost 10 people with 75 and one 80 pointer in front of me. so expecting 30 people to be exact or more..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi guys. How are you all?


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

All is well. Just waiting and waiting


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

What was your doe and points?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi guys. How are you all?


Not expecting invite anytime soon but still getting nervous how many numbers DoHA are going to invite in tomorrow's round and hoping that pro rata occupations will get more favorable split as last 2 rounds have been somewhat disappointing. Tomorrow's round will go a long way to tell the fate of 70 pointers like me, whether we should stay optimistic or look after other options like Canada or study visa etc.
Hope you get invite tomorrow and queue of 75 pointers at least move to August.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> What was your doe and points?


DOE: 15 August 2018
Points: 75


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Not expecting invite anytime soon but still getting nervous how many numbers DoHA are going to invite in tomorrow's round and hoping that pro rata occupations will get more favorable split as last 2 rounds have been somewhat disappointing. Tomorrow's round will go a long way to tell the fate of 70 pointers like me, whether we should stay optimistic or look after other options like Canada or study visa etc.
> Hope you get invite tomorrow and queue of 75 pointers at least move to August.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Really, I also expect it to move at least up to August, otherwise, it will be hugely tough for other engineering professionals again. Most probably, from my expectation and calculation if the round will be the same as previous it can move up to June last week though I like to see up to August. If the above guy gets an invite the 70 stands a chance, but if it does not move up to July 15 at least it will be very tough.

But don't be sad, let us expect positive. 
If you get time, try to read this book. The Power of Your Subconscious Mind


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> DOE: 15 August 2018
> Points: 75


You will be the right landmark for 70 pointers.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Really, I also expect it to move at least up to August, otherwise, it will be hugely tough for other engineering professionals again. Most probably, from my expectation and calculation if the round will be the same as previous it can move up to June last week though I like to see up to August. If the above guy gets an invite the 70 stands a chance, but if it does not move up to July 15 at least it will be very tough.
> 
> But don't be sad, let us expect positive.
> If you get time, try to read this book. The Power of Your Subconscious Mind


What is the expectation for 75 pointers? I think Cut off shall move from 17th May to at least 30th June 2018. What is your say?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> What is the expectation for 75 pointers? I think Cut off shall move from 17th May to at least 30th June 2018. What is your say?


I also expect this much only. But sometimes some miracle can happen. To be exact, I believe at least July 1 to July 10.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

waqasashraf03 said:


> What is the expectation for 75 pointers? I think Cut off shall move from 17th May to at least 30th June 2018. What is your say?


I think only 28 invites will be issued this round. So cut off will move to mid-June at best.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

What is the context of this calculation?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> I think only 28 invites will be issued this round. So cut off will move to mid-June at best.


No it has to move up to July 1st at least for sure.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cut off should move 30-45 days per round, keeping in view occupation cieling and total invitations per round


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

If they issue around 50 invites to our group like previous round then expect 75 pointers que to move till early july at least


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Guys, wish you all good luck tonight!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> If they issue around 50 invites to our group like previous round then expect 75 pointers que to move till early july at least


If they issue 50 it will move surely up to minimum AUGUST 1st week.:focus: If that is the case then it must make 70 pointers happy here. After that Nov and Dec 2017 guys with 70 pointers will get an invite in Dec 2018.


But having a round like that is completely unpredictable.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyway, as per immitracker, there are 20 (75 & 80 pointers) until now. So, in reality, it must be close to 60 at least. 
Then again, 70 pointers from Nov is almost 50 in numbers, in reality, it can be more than 200 minimum. Recently, given EOI with 70 does not stand a chance. This is what I believe. Adding to that, the 75 and 80 people are getting added every day, in August and September itself 75 pointed people are around 10. It looks very competitive year again for other engineering professionals.

At least, we got 700 as per ceiling, but the situation in electronics engineering is even more tough with 300.

Anyway, best of luck guys.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

I believe the only reason we had 49 invites in the last round was to make up for the half-round in July (7 invites). So I'm assuming this round will have around 28 invites.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> I believe the only reason we had 49 invites in the last round was to make up for the half-round in July (7 invites). So I'm assuming this round will have around 28 invites.


Electronics there is no need yar. You just will get with ET only.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> I believe the only reason we had 49 invites in the last round was to make up for the half-round in July (7 invites). So I'm assuming this round will have around 28 invites.


This is possible, but until it happens we don't know what do they mean by all these surprises. So lets wait and see. But what I believe is that ET will come up to your EOI date at least for sure.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Electronics there is no need yar. You just will get with ET only.


Keeping my options open haha. Actually, there's a better chance to get an invite from Electronics than ET this round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> Keeping my options open haha. Actually, there's a better chance to get an invite from Electronics than ET this round.


Is it like that? then you please withdraw eoi yar. You are wasting our chances right?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

AT least someonw will be getting invite with 2339 right. 19/07 for electronics yar for 75 pointer so you will get for electronics this month for sure, then you please withdraw if you get electronic this month.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Is it like that? then you please withdraw eoi yar. You are wasting our chances right?


That's not how it works. ET waiting time estimates where very long in July so I worked hard and paid a lot to get two assesments. So I have every right to submit 2 EOIs. :focus:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> That's not how it works. ET waiting time estimates where very long in July so I worked hard and paid a lot to get two assesments. So I have every right to submit 2 EOIs. :focus:


Ok, you go ahead with two EOI and if you get electronics today the don't forget to cancel the et eoi for next month at least.:boxing:


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> AT least someonw will be getting invite with 2339 right. 19/07 for electronics yar for 75 pointer so you will get for electronics this month for sure, then you please withdraw if you get electronic this month.


Nothing is for sure. Electronics only received 3 invites in July and 21 in August.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> Nothing is for sure. Electronics only received 3 invites in July and 21 in August.


If 21 today also then you wil get for sure right. anyway just let us know once u receive.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Ok, you go ahead with two EOI and if you get electronics today the don't forget to cancel the et eoi for next month at least.:boxing:


Ofcoarse I will, no worries. I have a 190 as well from South Australia but since its ET I'm assuming it will be rejected. Waste of money..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mixalisaltous said:


> Nothing is for sure. Electronics only received 3 invites in July and 21 in August.


It's like this, all pro rata occupations received 1percent invites from their total quota in July round and in August round it was 7 percent for all pro ratas
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah, koodan it cannot be 28 today, then the calculation will only come up to total 350 invite this year. maybe, more.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah, koodan it cannot be 28 today, then the calculation will only come up to total 350 invite this year. maybe, more.


It will be at least 49, may be more as looking at the trend in previous years' September round has given most number of invites.
But nothing is sure or predictable with DoHA these days..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> It will be at least 49, may be more as looking at the trend in previous years' September round has given most number of invites.
> But nothing is sure or predictable with DoHA these days..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


If that assumption of 28 is correct then electronic will go back to almost 10 per month. one year 120 invites. can't be possible.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

best of luck for we all tonight


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Good Luck for tonight


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

Best of luckkkk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

15 Minutes left now.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Well?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

So far a guy with DOE I JULY with 75 points reported
Any one else?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> So far a guy with DOE I JULY with 75 points reported
> Any one else?


It looks like he has reported since he got invite in electronics.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > So far a guy with DOE I JULY with 75 points reported
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So the 75 cutoff moved up to July 1st week.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> So the 75 cutoff moved up to July 1st week.


So no invite for you?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

where is mixali saltous he just blocked my invite.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Zaheer got with Jun 30 for 75 pointer.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

May and June people did not report till now. did mixali got it?


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

hey does anyone know how much was invited in total.for ET for fY 2017-2018. Thanks


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Mine lodged through agent. Will update tomorrow


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kritad said:


> Mine lodged through agent. Will update tomorrow


You got it yar. June 30 updated already.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> You got it yar. June 30 updated already.


Thanks. But will confirm once see the email from agent.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

kritad said:


> Thanks. But will confirm once see the email from agent.


So the cutoff apparently moved to 1st July 2018 (45 days) for 75 pointers. If the same scenario remains, next round shall probably clear 75 pointers till 15th August 2018.
Rest, God knows better. 

Congratulations to those who got their invitations.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

waqasashraf03 said:


> So the cutoff apparently moved to 1st July 2018 (45 days) for 75 pointers. If the same scenario remains, next round shall probably clear 75 pointers till 15th August 2018.
> Rest, God knows better.
> 
> Congratulations to those who got their invitations.


And your DOE is exactly on 15th )))


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Lets see what happens in upcoming round. I still believe this invitation pattern shall remain the same throughout the current program year.
Its better for all of us waiting for invitations to try and complete the visa documentation so that once we receive invitation, not much is pending


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

If the trend from last night continues, there is no hope for 70 pointers. A movement of 1.5 months is not enough when invitation rounds happen once a month.

I really hope I am wrong though.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> If the trend from last night continues, there is no hope for 70 pointers. A movement of 1.5 months is not enough when invitation rounds happen once a month.
> 
> I really hope I am wrong though.


If the same trend continues then 70 pointer have chance in next Feb or March I believe.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

^ Yes but it would be too late for me then. I turned 25 back in Feb 2018. So even though I submitted my EOI in Oct 2017, skillselect will consider Feb 2018 to be my DOE.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> where is mixali saltous he just blocked my invite.


Hi, I got the invite yesterday (EOI date is 01-07-18). There's 17 days between mine and yours, I doubt I'm the only one blocking you :boxing:

Anyways, you'll definitely get it next round. All the best!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> Hi, I got the invite yesterday (EOI date is 01-07-18). There's 17 days between mine and yours, I doubt I'm the only one blocking you :boxing:
> 
> Anyways, you'll definitely get it next round. All the best!


Thanks for your valuable suggestion.:fingerscrossed: Go ahead with your process and best of luck.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If the same trend continues then 70 pointer have chance in next Feb or March I believe.


Not a 70 pointer like me with DOE in May 2018..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Not a 70 pointer like me with DOE in May 2018..


Frankly, it will be very difficult for May 2018 70 pointers this year. But at least, Nov 2017 and Dec 2017 may have a good chance. Because 70 pointer till May the last immitracker is almost 50 numbers. So it can be almost 300. Adding to that 75 and 80 pointers getting added up every day or at least 5 number 80 pointers are adding each month. Plus 75 more than that.
Right now we have only the option to increase the points.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Frankly, it will be very difficult for May 2018 70 pointers this year. But at least, Nov 2017 and Dec 2017 may have a good chance. Because 70 pointer till May the last immitracker is almost 50 numbers. So it can be almost 300. Adding to that 75 and 80 pointers getting added up every day or at least 5 number 80 pointers are adding each month. Plus 75 more than that.
> Right now we have only the option to increase the points.


Ok so... NAATI!

What should I know about it?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Ok so... NAATI!
> 
> What should I know about it?


Are u proficient in Hindi?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/ccl-practice-materials/ 

Select Hindi, or else if you know any other language better than Hindi, it is better.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

One thing to make sure is that attend the exam as soon as possible, because we don't know when the number of invite is going to revert to 300 again.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Are u proficient in Hindi?


Is it only verbal, or written as well?

I'll prefer Urdu, since I'm from Pakistan.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Can someone pls clarify if I can lodge another EOI today as my already submitted EOI expires in Dec'18 ? 
Points: 75
DOE: 27/07/18
ANZSCO: 233914


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Is it only verbal, or written as well?
> 
> I'll prefer Urdu, since I'm from Pakistan.


I don't think there is writing, what I believe is that it is saying mixed language. They say urdu first and then English then again urdu. For each session you to repeat it in other-language.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

divyashil said:


> Can someone pls clarify if I can lodge another EOI today as my already submitted EOI expires in Dec'18 ?
> Points: 75
> DOE: 27/07/18
> ANZSCO: 233914


Once you get the invite you dont have the problem of EOI expiry I believe, after that you have to edit all the stuff in immiaccount only. I believe you will get ur invite next month. So no need to worry. Don't change EOI.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Once you get the invite you dont have the problem of EOI expiry I believe, after that you have to edit all the stuff in immiaccount only. I believe you will get ur invite next month. So no need to worry. Don't change EOI.


Hope I get it since I have been waiting for so long :fingerscrossed:.

What I meant was, can I submit a separate EOI w.e.f today without disturbing the already submitted one?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

divyashil said:


> Can someone pls clarify if I can lodge another EOI today as my already submitted EOI expires in Dec'18 ?
> Points: 75
> DOE: 27/07/18
> ANZSCO: 233914


You can, but you will get invite in next round for sure (3 rounds remaining for you still to get an invite, so you are safe imo). But to be on safe side you can create a new one but once you get an invite plz withdraw other Eoi. However I do think it's not ethical or morally right to have 2 eois for 189.. rest it's up to you.
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

divyashil said:


> Hope I get it since I have been waiting for so long :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> What I meant was, can I submit a separate EOI w.e.f today without disturbing the already submitted one?


You submit another one but it will be bad for others who are waiting for since on the same date two eoi you will be wasting others opportunity. Like yesterday mixali got two invites.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Lets be optimistic


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

My assumption was correct yesterday, I told it will move up to July 1st week. It happened as well. So it looks like it will reach August 1 st week in next round if the same round happens. because the number of people in August looks high in immi.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

So was my prediction


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> My assumption was correct yesterday, I told it will move up to July 1st week. It happened as well. So it looks like it will reach August 1 st week in next round if the same round happens. because the number of people in August looks high in immi.


Let's move it 45 days at least with each round as only then 70 pointers have a chance (imo 70 pointers will starting getting invite from January round if same numbers are invited every round)

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

40 to be exact I believe because the competition is high and more and more people will get more points.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

So assuming that they change the ratio from 80-20 to 60-40 for prorata and non-prorata. How does that change the number of people get invited in our occupation?


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Might be a bit too late.

I got invitation on 11 Sep.

DoE 13 June 2018, 75pts, 233911


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sina_s said:


> So assuming that they change the ratio from 80-20 to 60-40 for prorata and non-prorata. How does that change the number of people get invited in our occupation?


May be a 49 invite to 35 invite per month.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> May be a 49 invite to 35 invite per month.


My DOE is 4th August. Do you think I have a chance for the next coming round?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sina_s said:


> My DOE is 4th August. Do you think I have a chance for the next coming round?


There is 99% chance, don't worry. I believe that it will come up to minimum August 10.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> There is 99% chance, don't worry. I believe that it will come up to minimum August 10.


I really hope so:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Make everything ready and wait and see.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Can you please extend your prediction to 15 August 2018? Lol


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Can you please extend your prediction to 15 August 2018? Lol


Wish you also to be included in the prediction, anyway what is the hurry, you also make everything ready, this or next you will also 100% get invite . So be happy and ready every files.


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Can we name a few documents needed?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Can we name a few documents needed?


Have a keyword search of document checklist for visa 189 in google. You will find it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Does anyone know where the 65 pointers are invited last.?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Does anyone know where the 65 pointers are invited last.?


Till 03/01/2017. Last invitation for 65 pointers was sent on Look at below table 15/03/17

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Till 03/01/2017. Last invitation for 65 pointers was sent on Look at below table 15/03/17
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Is there anyone here who has done NAATI ccl Hindi?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Is there anyone here who has done NAATI ccl Hindi?


Can't helps on this, I prefer going to official naati website, there you can find a lot of stuff with practice. Basically, if your mother tongue is Hindi, there are no worries. As long as you can translate the conversation.
Book the exam early, because I heard that getting a date for the exam is the worst part.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone here who has done NAATI ccl Hindi?
> ...


Yep, I will check on the official site, I have exam on 14th Nov. Thanks though


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

My agent just updated my DOE today with 75 pts (additional 5 pts for 8 yrs. work experience). Can anyone suggest when is the earliest ITA that I can expect? Thanks..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

chubbyrun said:


> My agent just updated my DOE today with 75 pts (additional 5 pts for 8 yrs. work experience). Can anyone suggest when is the earliest ITA that I can expect? Thanks..


So make your files ready for application, most probably by NOV or DEC.layball: if there is no change in the number of invites in coming months, so pray hard to keep the minds of DHA to be in favor of a large number of invitations for us.


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

I really hope so. I hope the trend keeps on with 45 days movement.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

chubbyrun said:


> I really hope so. I hope the trend keeps on with 45 days movement.


I am also expecting the same but the previous year trend(4000 to 600 in one month) is what makes me afraid.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

chubbyrun said:


> My agent just updated my DOE today with 75 pts (additional 5 pts for 8 yrs. work experience). Can anyone suggest when is the earliest ITA that I can expect? Thanks..


What was your earlier eoi doe?? And isn't the eoi gets updated automatically if we leave employment TO date blank, then why your agent made manual alteration?? 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys I got my PTE results
Got overall 88
Points 75 for 233914

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys I got my PTE results
> Got overall 88
> Points 75 for 233914
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Update it today and you have only two months waiting now.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Update it today and you have only two months waiting now.


Bro do you think I got a chance for invite? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro do you think I got a chance for invite?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Why not bro, you have got every chance for sure. Because 75 pointers invitation is given for almost 1.5 months. So there is a high chance for you at 75 points. You will get an invite either in Nov or Dec for sure. Subjected to the condition that there is no major mind change from DHA. :amen:

Make everything ready by thenlayball:layball:layball:layball:layball:


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys have you all done your work assessment with engineers australia. Is it mandatory

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi Guys,

For Victoria 190 Graduate Stream do we need to attach the $20,000 bank statement for a single person when we apply for it?
Any suggestions please

Regards


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys have you all done your work assessment with engineers australia. Is it mandatory
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


It is not mandatory, but it is always advisable to do an assessment of employment since it will be a supporting point in your visa application. If you give enough proofs for the DHA to approve the experience as relevant then only EA will give you permission for claiming points. DHA does not care about that employment assessment from EA but the assessment from EA will make you stronger with the proofs. Otherwise, you may have claimed something wrong means you will lose the full visa fees. It is better to lose 250AUD than 3800AUD.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is not mandatory, but it is always advisable to do an assessment of employment since it will be a supporting point in your visa application. If you give enough proofs for the DHA to approve the experience as relevant then only EA will give you permission for claiming points. DHA does not care about that employment assessment from EA but the assessment from EA will make you stronger with the proofs. Otherwise, you may have claimed something wrong means you will lose the full visa fees. It is better to lose 250AUD than 3800AUD.


Thanks bro for your detailed explanation

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro do you think I got a chance for invite?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes, for sure at 75, under the current scenario.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

RIQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For Victoria 190 Graduate Stream do we need to attach the $20,000 bank statement for a single person when we apply for it?
> Any suggestions please
> ...


No mate

Specially if you are onshore however there is always possibility that they could ask

Have you applied for vic?

I applied in july with 70+5 ,i m onshore vic graduate engineering technologist 
No response yet


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, what are the chaces of reassesment from Engineering australia. I have been assessed as Engineering Technologist but want to change it to production engineer. I have the degree of Mechanical and automation from india. Thanks in advance


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys does WA accept offshore engineering technogists 233914? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys does WA accept offshore engineering technogists 233914?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


No. Only WA graduates can apply for WA 190.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> No. Only WA graduates can apply for WA 190.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks bro

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


You don't need to worry mate as you will get invite before year end for sure if invites remains same.
Cheers man!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi guys, what are the chaces of reassesment from Engineering australia. I have been assessed as Engineering Technologist but want to change it to production engineer. I have the degree of Mechanical and automation from india. Thanks in advance


What was the reason assessor gave you for assessing as an ET? People have applied successfully for re-assessment and got their results in their favour. You can also try as 233513 Anzsco has better chance of getting an invite. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, what are the chaces of reassesment from Engineering australia. I have been assessed as Engineering Technologist but want to change it to production engineer. I have the degree of Mechanical and automation from india. Thanks in advance
> ...


My agent put me as ET thinking that It will get my an invite sooner. Do I have to make new CDRS for reassessment ? Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> My agent put me as ET thinking that It will get my an invite sooner. Do I have to make new CDRS for reassessment ? Thanks


You have to apply as a new application and show that you have the skills expertise in the field of your primary concern.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dineshpancholi said:


> My agent put me as ET thinking that It will get my an invite sooner. Do I have to make new CDRS for reassessment ? Thanks


Yes, you have to repeat whole process from start. It sucks and these stupid agents are worthless. Since when ET is a good Anzsco to apply for? it's not a choice to anyone it's the last resort kind of thing when you can't get your desired occupation then you have to choose ET.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

*Seeking Information*

Dear Friends,

Please advise how to prepare the documents as I am waiting for the ITA in the next round of October. 
I also need your suggestion regarding my family status, my wife is pregnant and she is due in first week of december. How should I go about the Visa application for my wife and baby?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

What was ur points and EOI date? there is a thread 189 how to proceed


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I think this is the link which you are looking for https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I think this is the link which you are looking for https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


Is there a format for this- "Proof of functional english - letter from college"
Kindly check my Signature, I have just updated.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Official results are out guys, they have invited 75 pointers till 3rd of July 2018.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Good news is that in September round they invited 9% of total ceilings i.e. 63 invites. That's great news guys!! Hope they keep it up and atleast fill all 700 invites quota.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Good news is that in September round they invited 9% of total ceilings i.e. 63 invites. That's great news guys!! Hope they keep it up and atleast fill all 700 invites quota.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Where do we see on shore graduates 190 VIC invites?


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

I really hope that they wont reduce the numbers in October.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Guys, how far do you think it will move for 11th Oct round?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sina_s said:


> I really hope that they wont reduce the numbers in October.




I expect upto November it will be 2490


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

divyashil said:


> Guys, how far do you think it will move for 11th Oct round?


Oct 10 to 15.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Oct 10 to 15.


How come you arrive to these dates JG.  I am curious to know!! Last time we got 63 invites and backlogs moved 48 days while in August we got 49 and it moved 34 days. Are you expecting more than 70 or do you feel that after July there wouldn't be much 75 pointers as it can fluctuate greatly for different months of a year (this is just my assumption). Enlighten me my friend!!
Cheers.. BTW whatever the numbers are this time you are going to get it as you are only 15 days away.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> How come you arrive to these dates JG.  I am curious to know!! Last time we got 63 invites and backlogs moved 48 days while in August we got 49 and it moved 34 days. Are you expecting more than 70 or do you feel that after July there wouldn't be much 75 pointers as it can fluctuate greatly for different months of a year (this is just my assumption). Enlighten me my friend!!
> Cheers.. BTW whatever the numbers are this time you are going to get it as you are only 15 days away.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Seeing the trend from almost two years makes you so comfortable to predict invitations.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> How come you arrive to these dates JG.  I am curious to know!! Last time we got 63 invites and backlogs moved 48 days while in August we got 49 and it moved 34 days. Are you expecting more than 70 or do you feel that after July there wouldn't be much 75 pointers as it can fluctuate greatly for different months of a year (this is just my assumption). Enlighten me my friend!!
> Cheers.. BTW whatever the numbers are this time you are going to get it as you are only 15 days away.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


anyway, until unless you get the mail in mailbox nothing is sure. This is a hard fact for Australian immigration.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Last year after October they slashed the invites. Hopefully this time they give all 700 invites. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

*Need Help*

Hi Guys,

Kindly help me out after reading my case.

Most probably I will be getting the invite on 11th Oct and for the documents submission, the last date would be 10th Dec. My wife is pregnant and we are due on 28th Nov as per the doctor and I am not able to figure out how to add my baby under my visa application without failing the deadline.

I hope you understood my dilemma Kindly suggest what is the best option?


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi all
I have also applied for 190 NSW with 2339...Environmental engineering with 60+5 points in july 18. Are there any chances of ITA? Also i am trying to improve my english score.
Would be great if u guys share info on my query.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Guys, is it necessary that PCC needs to be initiated only after you receive the invitation e-mail ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

divyashil said:


> Guys, is it necessary that PCC needs to be initiated only after you receive the invitation e-mail ?


No need, you can initiate at any time once you are sure that you will get an invite.


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys, I am getting a little worried now. I am kinda new and I launched my EOI on Oct 4. What is the realistic timeframe by which I can get invited? Iscah is showing 5 months! Is it true?

ANZSCO - 233914
Occupation - Engineering Technologist
Total points - 75
Updated EOI- 4/10/2018
Age - 30 Points
Aus Edu - 5 Points 
Edu - 15 points
English - 20 points (PTE) 
Partner- 5 points
Subclass(189)- 75 points
Subclass(190) - 80 points Vic & NSW


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

svik2744 said:


> Guys, I am getting a little worried now. I am kinda new and I launched my EOI on Oct 4. What is the realistic timeframe by which I can get invited? Iscah is showing 5 months! Is it true?
> 
> ANZSCO - 233914
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ...


there is absolutely no need to worry. Just wait and watch


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> Guys, I am getting a little worried now. I am kinda new and I launched my EOI on Oct 4. What is the realistic timeframe by which I can get invited? Iscah is showing 5 months! Is it true?
> 
> ANZSCO - 233914
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ...


Realistic timeframe no one can predict. In the last invitation round the date has moved till 3rd July 2018. So another 2 rounds or 3 rounds to reach your date. You will get it soon dont worry.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys can someone tell me in the EOI sheet, What is the reference number or receipt number for engineers australia assessment. Is it the 5 digits number? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys can someone tell me in the EOI sheet, What is the reference number or receipt number for engineers australia assessment. Is it the 5 digits number?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Hi Vivinlobo,

If you look at the Engineers Australia outcome letter at the top left hand, there is an EA ID and Application ID stated there. Use the Application ID, it is the same as your receipt number.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Vivinlobo,
> 
> If you look at the Engineers Australia outcome letter at the top left hand, there is an EA ID and Application ID stated there. Use the Application ID, it is the same as your receipt number.


Thanks bro.. I have put the application ID now

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

kdpillai said:


> Realistic timeframe no one can predict. In the last invitation round the date has moved till 3rd July 2018. So another 2 rounds or 3 rounds to reach your date. You will get it soon dont worry.


Hi Kdpillai,

May i know where did you get your coaching for 79+ score. Since i'm also from Chennai, would like to choose one training place to crack 79+ in PTE to increase my chances for ITA


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys look like the number of invites are going to reduce in this round. New news also not in favor of 189 and 190.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys look like the number of invites are going to reduce in this round. New news also not in favor of 189 and 190.


Don't scare everyone JG , but yeah sentiments are not looking good. But let's wait 24 hours more then everything will be crystal clear what their real intent is.
Anyway you are going to get it this time!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys look like the number of invites are going to reduce in this round. New news also not in favor of 189 and 190.


Any fresh updates from the news? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Don't scare everyone JG , but yeah sentiments are not looking good. But let's wait 24 hours more then everything will be crystal clear what their real intent is.
> Anyway you are going to get it this time!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Nothing is sure yar, whether I am getting or not. Looking at the google news it is clearly stating that new immigrants will be forced to move to regional areas. And the article most probably they will go back to their 300 invites in coming couple of rounds. If it goes back to those days, we are expecting a movement of maximum 5 to 10 days. So nothing is sure until we get the mail.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Any fresh updates from the news?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


No, I dont have any updates but by looking at the thread started by newbienz it is very scary.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> No, I dont have any updates but by looking at the thread started by newbienz it is very scary.


Even FB pages are filled with all this. Every whatsapp/telegram/thread groups posting same scary thing. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I guess it's all coz of elections next year. So these rumours will stay for the time being.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> I guess it's all coz of elections next year. So these rumours will stay for the time being.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


But one thing I have doubt, I have seen the news but nowhere it says that number of invitation reduction instead it says only forcing to regional areas. Am I CORRECT HERE?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> But one thing I have doubt, I have seen the news but nowhere it says that number of invitation reduction instead it says only forcing to regional areas. Am I CORRECT HERE?


Yes, even I am thinking same. No one has said they will reduce the numbers they are just saying to send future PR holders to send to the bushes.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

The latest update I read on Google was they want the immigrants to settle in rural areas before moving to popular cities. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> The latest update I read on Google was they want the immigrants to settle in rural areas before moving to popular cities.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


This is what I also see on google but the other thread just blindly say that invite number will be reduced.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Peoples are panicking. They have made this a political propaganda and even a single line story is presented in such a manner that everyone starts worrying.
Anyway let's see what tomorrow brings!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Peoples are panicking. They have made this a political propaganda and even a single line story is presented in such a manner that everyone starts worrying.
> Anyway let's see what tomorrow brings!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I believe this will come into effect minimum after one year or more.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I believe this will come into effect minimum after one year or more.


Only believe now is to file visa asap as you get invite @JG, which must + should + has to be today.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

Enough of the news nonsense we are getting it tonighttt


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sina_s said:


> Enough of the news nonsense we are getting it tonighttt


Yeah you will get it today night if I get one.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Only believe now is to file visa asap as you get invite @JG, which must + should + has to be today.


I am praying not to have any more surprises today.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> I am praying not to have any more surprises today.


3 more hours:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sina_s said:


> 3 more hours:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Less than 2 and a half hour now! It's @6:30 PM IST.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JS2018 (May 15, 2018)

*Help required for writing CDR for Engineering Technologist (mining)*

Hi All,

This is my first post on Expat forum and I don't even know if I a posting in the correct place.

I need some help in writing CDR for my skills assessment.

I have done mining engineering but I will have to get it assessed as Engineering Technologist.

I could use the support and knowledge of this group. Please feel free to write to me at singh[dot]jaibeer[at]gmail[dot]com if email is easy for you (it certainly is easy for me).

Thanks.
Jaibeer.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

JS2018 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post on Expat forum and I don't even know if I a posting in the correct place.
> 
> ...


Hey sent you CDR samples on your mail id. You know that you need 75 for 189 invite!! Tried to send you a PM but as you have not posted 5 comments yet I am not able to do that.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

Good luck guys


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

JG, post it ASAP you get it.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Check you eoi account and give us the good news

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> JG, post it ASAP you get it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Bro you got the invite?


Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro you got the invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I am not expecting an invite before next July but still get nervous
Anyway everything depends upon this round after yesterday's news

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

No msg till now.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> No msg till now.


Let's see if the round happened or not

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No msg till now.




Check skillselect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

No is the round changed from today?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No is the round changed from today?




No way. I am eagerly waiting for update from you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I am expecting two more minutes for the invite.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

invited


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

no mail nut received invite in skillselect.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

4th august
2339


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

sina_s said:


> invited


Wow congrats Bro.. What's your EOI DOE

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

sina_s said:


> 4th august
> 2339


Congrats sorry for the previous message

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like same amount of invitation on this round as well.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> no mail nut received invite in skillselect.


Congrats Bro   

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Congrats Bro
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother.


----------



## kolkolkol (Jan 14, 2018)

anyone else later than 4th AUG ?


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> no mail nut received invite in skillselect.


Congratulations!!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kolkolkol said:


> anyone else later than 4th AUG ?


Please someone tell good news who received after 4th August

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So happy now.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> So happy now.


Happy for you mate!! You dream comes true!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys, is there no one after 4/8/18 with 75 points??? If yes, please update

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Will get to know tomorrow for sure as I have applied through agent.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Guys, is there no one after 4/8/18 with 75 points??? If yes, please update
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I think we have to check immitracker in couple of days and iscah update 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

divyashil said:


> Will get to know tomorrow for sure as I have applied through agent.


When is your DOE

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

divyashil said:


> Will get to know tomorrow for sure as I have applied through agent.


Call him now!! You paid money to him. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Why so silent guys?? No one else got invite??
Really worried as till now only 1 month movement confirmed!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

I just wanted to thank you all and wish you the best of luck in life.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> When is your DOE
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


DOE-27/7/18
Pts-75

I think I have got it, will confirm tomorrow after seeing the mail.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like Aug 4th is the last date this time, and non pro has movement of 2 months this time again.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

divyashil said:


> DOE-27/7/18
> Pts-75
> 
> I think I have got it, will confirm tomorrow after seeing the mail.


Thanks. All the best

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> no mail nut received invite in skillselect.


Congratulations bro! I received mine as well!
Good luck!


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Congratulations bro! I received mine as well!
> Good luck!


What's your DOE

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Congratulations bro! I received mine as well!
> Good luck!


Congrats  

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> What's your DOE
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I´m another code 2335 but just wanted to wish JG a good luck!
My doe is 08.Feb with 70 points Industrial Engineer.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

From one of the WhatsApp group I am member of..

233914
August 20 doe
75 points
Invited 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

So now same movement of 48 days confirmed.. let's hope it got till end into August!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> So now same movement of 48 days confirmed.. let's hope it got till end into August!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks bro for the important information

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

congrats bro..im soo Happy for you


Ptera said:


> Congratulations bro! I received mine as well!
> Good luck!


Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have seen someone on immitracker with DOE 10th August 2018, getting invite today. Means 75 pointers clear till 10th August at least.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

waqasashraf03 said:


> I have seen someone on immitracker with DOE 10th August 2018, getting invite today. Means 75 pointers clear till 10th August at least.


It is confirmed to be cleared till 20/08/18 with 75 points.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

My doe is sep 27 what are my chances for next round with 75 points

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

waqasashraf03 said:


> I have seen someone on immitracker with DOE 10th August 2018, getting invite today. Means 75 pointers clear till 10th August at least.


Your eoi doe is showing 15th August with 75 points. Haven't you get it?? Or you submitted through an agent and will only come to know in morning???

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> My doe is sep 27 what are my chances for next round with 75 points
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


If same numbers then surely in next round!! As you are only 1 month away it seems as of now.. may be slightly less/more.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

waqasashraf03 said:


> I have seen someone on immitracker with DOE 10th August 2018, getting invite today. Means 75 pointers clear till 10th August at least.


Did you get an invite? Did you apply through agent? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes I applied through Consultant. How can you confirm it is clear till 20th August?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Yes I applied through Consultant. How can you confirm it is clear till 20th August?


Did you ask your consultant if you got invite? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

congratulations all of you who got invite.. its seems 70 pointers have to wait long or maybe no chance..what you guys think?

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Yes I applied through Consultant. How can you confirm it is clear till 20th August?


One guy in a WhatsApp group, of which I am a member, confirmed it. His brother got it. You have also get it. Wake your agent up!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

will ask in morning


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

engineer874 said:


> congratulations all of you who got invite.. its seems 70 pointers have to wait long or maybe no chance..what you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


If same kind of round happens then in Jan we most probably will see some 70 pointers getting an invite. However till this fy end it may only eat up 2-3 months max of backlogs of 70. 
I do have 70 with 01/07/18 and I am not expecting anything before July 2019 and I will feel lucky if I ever get it (before my eoi expire in 2 years)!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Other professions (like 2613xx, 2631xx) get 190/489 in huge amount so that's why there 70 points backlogs are clearing so quickly.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> engineer874 said:
> 
> 
> > congratulations all of you who got invite.. its seems 70 pointers have to wait long or maybe no chance..what you guys think?
> ...


To be honest 70 no chance. Probably they will slow down invites again to 600 like they did last year.
I am 70 with 29/11/17 but i am still not expecting anything . Waiting for vic 190 which i filed in july but still no response. I am onshore vic graduate hope i get 190, if not than it will hard. However , if they fill 700 ceiling than there might b some


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

waqasashraf03 said:


> will ask in morning


Bro any updates from your consultant

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro any updates from your consultant
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


His eoi doe 15/08 whereas it is already confirmed to reach till 20/08. 
I am waiting for 3-4 guys on immitracker with doe 23/08, 27/08, & 01/09.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> His eoi doe 15/07 whereas it is already confirmed to reach till 20/07.
> I am waiting for 3-4 guys on immitracker with doe 23/08, 27/08, & 01/09.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


You mean 20/8??

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/1972982536121085/

Iscah's unofficial results are out. 75 till 30/08 got cleared as per them. So 2 months movement. That's massive guys.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/1972982536121085/
> 
> Iscah's unofficial results are out. 75 till 30/08 got cleared as per them. So 2 months movement. That's massive guys.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


On iscahs website it shows 10/08

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> On iscahs website it shows 10/08
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Check link from their FB page

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ptera said:


> I´m another code 2335 but just wanted to wish JG a good luck!
> My doe is 08.Feb with 70 points Industrial Engineer.


Thanks a lot brother.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> You mean 20/8??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Ya sorry for typo!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it 20/08 or 10/08 ?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Ya sorry for typo!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


It is still 10/8 on iscah page... For 2339 75 points. But 20/8 is still a good progress even though the official results may have a slightly improved invite date. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> It is still 10/8 on iscah page... For 2339 75 points. But 20/8 is still a good progress even though the official results may have a slightly improved invite date.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/11thOctober2018Estimates.png

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> It is still 10/8 on iscah page... For 2339 75 points. But 20/8 is still a good progress even though the official results may have a slightly improved invite date.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


That may only be updated from immitracker

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Nothing from my consultant yet.

As per Iscah's results and myimmitracker, cut off date is 10th August 2018.

I still fear the info shared yesterday regarding an invite on 20th August is doubtful.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So there is a movement of 1 months and 8 days only?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Is it 20/08 or 10/08 ?


It's 10/08 now as per iscah.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> So there is a movement of 1 months and 8 days only?


No man. 20/08 confirmed from my friend

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Nothing from my consultant yet.
> 
> As per Iscah's results and myimmitracker, cut off date is 10th August 2018.
> 
> I still fear the info shared yesterday regarding an invite on 20th August is doubtful.


You can call them right? If you have got you should have been informed by now.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> It's 30/08 now as per iscah..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I checked iscah page on fb still it says 10/8 can you cross check again

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

I think it is still 10 August as per Iscah.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry my bad!! Yes it's 10/08.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry guys, out of excitement I checked wrong dates..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Same information of Iscah's website.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

As per immitracker Aug 13, 15, 28 are not updated till now.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So it is confirmed that the date is between Aug 10 and 13, because immitracker 13 guys has not updated.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Call your agent waqas and give us good news!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Sorry guys, out of excitement I checked wrong dates..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Can you check from your friend 20/8 is confirmed? Or is it 20/7????

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> Can you check from your friend 20/8 is confirmed? Or is it 20/7????
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


He said 20/08. I have screenshot also.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Sure, I ll confirm just waiting for his office to get opened.

Meanwhile, lets not be over excited, I fear date is 10-August-2108


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> He said 20/08. I have screenshot also.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I think Wakar should ask the consultant to login his eoi, not just the email 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

I believe email is a confirmation invitation. Same thing should be reflected there as well.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

waqasashraf03 said:


> I believe email is a confirmation invitation. Same thing should be reflected there as well.


I receieved an email after half hour but invitation link was appeared at correct time only. But email should be there within maximum 1 hour.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

divyashil said:


> DOE-27/7/18
> Pts-75
> 
> I think I have got it, will confirm tomorrow after seeing the mail.


Received


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I receieved an email after half hour but invitation link was appeared at correct time only. But email should be there within maximum 1 hour.


Congrats man, how much was your waiting time from initial eoi?


----------



## waqasashraf03 (Jun 8, 2017)

Got the invitation.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Congrats man

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So confirmed man Aug 20.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

So 20/08 is confirmed with waqas at 15/08. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Got the invitation.


Update on immitracker also.. I see you have an account there.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

congrats


waqasashraf03 said:


> Got the invitation.


Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

waqasashraf03 said:


> Got the invitation.


Bro happy for you. Congrats. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

divyashil said:


> Received


Congrats. Good luck for your future. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So one month and 20 days it was a similar round like previous.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> So one month and 20 days it was a similar round like previous.


Bro can you check your PM

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro can you check your PM
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I didnot receive any pm.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Do we still get 15 points for our bachelors degree in Engineering even though we’ve our skills assessed as Engineering Technologist?

Thanks.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Aparna1993 said:


> Do we still get 15 points for our bachelors degree in Engineering even though we’ve our skills assessed as Engineering Technologist?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, if the assessment is mentioned as bachelor degree.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you so much. 
Engineering Technologist 
Age (26 years) - 30 points 
B.E-ECE - 15 points (Bachelor of Engineering-Electronics and Communication )
Masters in Australia- 5 points 
IELTS (8.5 each) - 20 points 

Total 70 points

Is this correct?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Aparna1993 said:


> Thank you so much.
> Engineering Technologist
> Age (26 years) - 30 points
> B.E-ECE - 15 points (Bachelor of Engineering-Electronics and Communication )
> ...



Have you lodged your EOI yet?

I have 70 points too waiting since 29 Nov 17, 
You need 75 atleast for 189


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Nope. Just Graduated in August 2018. 

On october 11, my friend with 70 points who lodged EOI in October 2017 received invitation. So you’ll get yours in Nov or Dec.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Aparna1993 said:


> Nope. Just Graduated in August 2018.
> 
> On october 11, my friend with 70 points who lodged EOI in October 2017 received invitation. So you’ll get yours in Nov or Dec.


Thats a bit wired bcoz no one got invited with 70, are u sure had 70 points


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

13akber said:


> Aparna1993 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Just Graduated in August 2018.
> ...


No 70 pointers were invited on 11th october, 75 pointers have been cleared till 20 August. I have been waiting since 7th November 2017.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes. As far as I know, with 70 points you’ll get invitation within an year, 75 points within 3 months, 80 & 85 much sooner.

Am I right?


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Aparna1993 said:


> Yes. As far as I know, with 70 points you’ll get invitation within an year, 75 points within 3 months, 80 & 85 much sooner.
> 
> Am I right?


No one can say that for sure mate, is it true that one of your friends with 70 points got invitation ?


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

So sorry for the confusion. She lodged an EOI with 70 points, then waited an year for her Australian Work Experience to get her 5 more points. So total 75 points.

Apologies guys.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Aparna1993 said:


> Nope. Just Graduated in August 2018.
> 
> On october 11, my friend with 70 points who lodged EOI in October 2017 received invitation. So you’ll get yours in Nov or Dec.


I dont think the person who put eoi in Oct has got an invite in real with 75 points in 189.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Aparna1993 said:


> So sorry for the confusion. She lodged an EOI with 70 points, then waited an year for her Australian Work Experience to get her 5 more points. So total 75 points.
> 
> Apologies guys.


What was her EOI DOE??

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

As per reports from some groups 20/08/18 with 75 points has been confirmed to get an invite in this round. Was her EOI doe after that timeline?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> I dont think the person who put eoi in Oct has got an invite in real with 75 points in 189.


Yeah, I think same. It can't move upto October from 3rd July in one round. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Yeah, I think same. It can't move upto October from 3rd July in one round.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


She is perfectly wrong or she has 80 points or it can be a different anzco.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

That is true October 2017 got an invite with 70 points. There is one more guy who put EOI at the end of month who didn't get. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey JG bro, I think you lodged visa on 11th already. With so much of waiting you must have done all the hard work of collecting all required docs in advance. 
Hope for your quick Direct Grant. Keep us posted for any progress and be active here as we would be needing your expertise.
Cheers man!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey JG bro, I think you lodged visa on 11th already. With so much of waiting you must have done all the hard work of collecting all required docs in advance.
> Hope for your quick Direct Grant. Keep us posted for any progress and be active here as we would be needing your expertise.
> Cheers man!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I have applied and I will be always here as my favorite thread this. ET a word I will never forget in my life.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> That is true October 2017 got an invite with 70 points. There is one more guy who put EOI at the end of month who didn't get.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Really!! Then it would mean all 75 pointers cleared. How come?? Still lots of people on immitracker with doe b/w 15/8/18-10/10/18 with 75 points haven't updated anything. Its understandable if it is 1-2 guys but not possible when there are 8-10 people.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> That is true October 2017 got an invite with 70 points. There is one more guy who put EOI at the end of month who didn't get.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Are you telling about 233914.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> That is true October 2017 got an invite with 70 points. There is one more guy who put EOI at the end of month who didn't get.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Can you elaborate further mate?? Thanks.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Absolute foolishness I believe.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I believe he is telling about invitation rounds in Oct 2017.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Really!! Then it would mean all 75 pointers cleared. How come?? Still lots of people on immitracker with doe b/w 15/8/18-10/10/18 with 75 points haven't updated anything. Its understandable if it is 1-2 guys but not possible when there are 8-10 people.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


He is talking about 2017. So 2017 yeah 2018 no. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> He is talking about 2017. So 2017 yeah 2018 no.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Now the equation is solved. :amen:


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

quick question.. which states are still accepting engineering technologist?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

So rude. 
I explained it a couple of times. 
YEAR 2017*****
NOT Engineering Technologist***
Just talked about my friend who received invitation. 
BYE!!!


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Tapatalk[/quote]Really!! Then it would mean all 75 pointers cleared. How come?? Still lots of people on immitracker with doe b/w 15/8/18-10/10/18 with 75 points haven't updated anything. Its understandable if it is 1-2 guys but not possible when there are 8-10 people.

Seriously???? After all this??? 😴😴😴😴


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*Cool*



Aparna1993 said:


> Tapatalk


Really!! Then it would mean all 75 pointers cleared. How come?? Still lots of people on immitracker with doe b/w 15/8/18-10/10/18 with 75 points haven't updated anything. Its understandable if it is 1-2 guys but not possible when there are 8-10 people.

Seriously???? After all this??? 😴😴😴😴[/QUOTE]

Calm down, it is not about being rude or not. The official results are not out till now. From your words, people here including me understood by mistakenly that the people with 70 points have got their invite in our category. And if you are not talking about our group like engineering professionals just unsubscribe from this thread as we are only talking about engineering professionals which include engineering technologists as well.

Thanks for the understanding.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> quick question.. which states are still accepting engineering technologist?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I believe QLD, and Victoria with mechanical and civil experience.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm going to get assessed as mechanical engineer from ET. Will that change my DOE ? I have DOE of 7th Nov and 70 points mechanical peopel have already been invited till feb 2018.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to get assessed as mechanical engineer from ET. Will that change my DOE ? I have DOE of 7th Nov and 70 points mechanical peopel have already been invited till feb 2018.


DOE change will not happen if you change without point alteration, but I have a doubt on the assessment date and point claim date discrepancy if in case CO notices it you will be under big trouble.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to get assessed as mechanical engineer from ET. Will that change my DOE ? I have DOE of 7th Nov and 70 points mechanical peopel have already been invited till feb 2018.


But are you sure you will get the experience points, in my case they insisted me to exclude the experience points if I want to claim points for electrical engineer.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

There was one guy named zaback in this thread one year earlier. Do anyone know where is he now?


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I'm going to get assessed as mechanical engineer from ET. Will that change my DOE ? I have DOE of 7th Nov and 70 points mechanical peopel have already been invited till feb 2018.
> ...


I'm not claiming points for experience, i'm getting my degree reassessed.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> I'm not claiming points for experience, i'm getting my degree reassessed.


Then it is ok. Just make sure you don't have any problem with EOI date and assessment date in case CO asks.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Any updates on 233915 ANZSCO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

what updates you want?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

75 pointers were cleared up to Aug 20 in the prvious round.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I don't think there is writing, what I believe is that it is saying mixed language. They say urdu first and then English then again urdu. For each session you to repeat it in other-language.


But it is confirmed that if I clear NAATI CCL, I *will* get 05 extra points?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

soban29 said:


> But it is confirmed that if I clear NAATI CCL, I *will* get 05 extra points?:fingerscrossed:


Just registered. Application under process. Available slots are March-April 2019.

Next step, visit visa application!

Need to get my invite since my PTE is expiring in Nov-19 :mad2: Read somewhere that for PR sake, validity is 03 years from the date of exam? Is it true?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> But it is confirmed that if I clear NAATI CCL, I *will* get 05 extra points?:fingerscrossed:


Yes. I think the pass mark are 63 or 70 I dunno exactly. Even I am thinking of giving it a try sometime next year.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> Just registered. Application under process. Available slots are March-April 2019.
> 
> Next step, visit visa application!
> 
> Need to get my invite since my PTE is expiring in Nov-19 :mad2:


For immigration purpose pte is valid for 3 years.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> Just registered. Application under process. Available slots are March-April 2019.
> 
> Next step, visit visa application!
> 
> Need to get my invite since my PTE is expiring in Nov-19 :mad2: Read somewhere that for PR sake, validity is 03 years from the date of exam? Is it true?


Keep us updated about your visitor Visa application. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> But it is confirmed that if I clear NAATI CCL, I *will* get 05 extra points?:fingerscrossed:


Yes, you will get the points if you pass NAATI exam.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Just registered. Application under process. Available slots are March-April 2019.
> 
> Next step, visit visa application!
> 
> Need to get my invite since my PTE is expiring in Nov-19 :mad2: Read somewhere that for PR sake, validity is 03 years from the date of exam? Is it true?


March/April looks like so many people are applying for this exam nowadays.:amen:


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> soban29 said:
> 
> 
> > But it is confirmed that if I clear NAATI CCL, I *will* get 05 extra points?
> ...


There are two sections in NAATI ccl, have to score 29 in each out of 45 and total 63 out of 90. I'm taking Hindi ccl next month.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes, you will get the points if you pass NAATI exam.


Check below mail from my agent. ConfusedAF!!!

"Dear Soban,

Below the requirements to be met by you to claim community language points.

Credentialed community language(designated language) points - 5 points

You may eligible to get the points for designated language only if you can submit the following documents to DIBP.

1) Statement from University confirming that the language of instruction was in URDU throughout your Bachelor degree course(See attached format)

2) Certificate of Bachelor degree (All details mentioned in it must be in URDU language)

3) All Transcripts of Bachelor degree All details must be in URDU language).

Please go through the below link for obtaining details about exam for NAATI accreditation."​


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

As far as I am concerned only with a degree and these documents you cant claim naati points,. You need to pass exam.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> As far as I am concerned only with a degree and these documents you cant claim naati points,. You need to pass exam.


Exactly. And I believe exam alone is enough! Check below screenshot from NAATI's website.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Exactly. And I believe exam alone is enough! Check below screenshot from NAATI's website.


If you pass the exam, that is enough to claim forth points. Loose consultants like that exist I believe.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> As far as I am concerned only with a degree and these documents you cant claim naati points,. You need to pass exam.


But do I need these docs? I've already gotten a mail from NAATI saying I'm eligible to sit in the exam. Shouldn't their certificate be enough to claim the points?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> But do I need these docs? I've already gotten a mail from NAATI saying I'm eligible to sit in the exam. Shouldn't their certificate be enough to claim the points?


Dont worry if you pass the exam, it is more than enough for you to claim points.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dont worry if you pass the exam, it is more than enough for you to claim points.


Going ahead with it. They did have some slots for November or December i think, but doubt I'll be able to get my visa processed by then. Will prepone the date to the nearest slot once I get my visit visa.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah, make sure you will get the visa needed.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah, make sure you will get the visa needed.


Normal visit visa is enough, I believe. I'm not allowed to work on it, but giving an exam shouldnt be an issue. Plus the only verification they ask for is the passport.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Normal visit visa is enough, I believe. I'm not allowed to work on it, but giving an exam shouldnt be an issue. Plus the only verification they ask for is the passport.


Yes, visit visa and mentioned the original purpose also so that they will inquire about it and give you a visa.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes, visit visa and mentioned the original purpose also so that they will inquire about it and give you a visa.


Thanks for the info. Will keep you posted.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Thanks for the info. Will keep you posted.


Ok buddy.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Check below mail from my agent. ConfusedAF!!!
> 
> "Dear Soban,
> 
> ...


You can only claim NAATI points when you get certification or letter from NAATI board. If you do CCL, there is no minimum requirement other than your photo and scan of your passport. I am pretty sure you can be in your high school and attempt CCL as there is no minimum requirements and neither you are asked or required to submit any document.

Once you pass CCL, you will get a letter from NAATI mentioning the date you passed and you can claim your points from that day on and update your EOI. Without that letter, you can't claim your points. 

More info here: https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to get assessed as mechanical engineer from ET. Will that change my DOE ? I have DOE of 7th Nov and 70 points mechanical peopel have already been invited till feb 2018.


Yes, that will change your Date of Effect as you will need to submit a new EOI starting from the day you got assessed. ET EOI is not valid for claiming points for mechanical Engg EOI. Date of effect only starts from the day it is assessed. Just follow the assessment letter date. 

You can have two different EOI submitted at once if EA allows both ET and Mech Engg assessment.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> You can only claim NAATI points when you get certification or letter from NAATI board. If you do CCL, there is no minimum requirement other than your photo and scan of your passport. I am pretty sure you can be in your high school and attempt CCL as there is no minimum requirements and neither you are asked or required to submit any document.
> 
> Once you pass CCL, you will get a letter from NAATI mentioning the date you passed and you can claim your points from that day on and update your EOI. Without that letter, you can't claim your points.
> 
> More info here: https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/


I thought so tooo! March it is..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> I thought so tooo! March it is..


Hey bro, have you booked the test?? So as per above conversation, first we book naati and then we apply for visitor Visa? Right? How much time it takes to get visa? 
And how much finances we should manage for both the procedures?
Thanks again man!! Once I sort out matter of money I will also book ASAP.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I'm going to get assessed as mechanical engineer from ET. Will that change my DOE ? I have DOE of 7th Nov and 70 points mechanical peopel have already been invited till feb 2018.
> ...


The date of effect changes only when total points are changed.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> The date of effect changes only when total points are changed.


You are welcome to do whatever you like, but be ready to explain to case officer once you apply for visa why your date of effect is earlier than your assessment date.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > The date of effect changes only when total points are changed.
> ...


Yep, I have to explain to case officer, one of my friends have already done this, hope i get reassessed as mechanical engg.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Yep, I have to explain to case officer, one of my friends have already done this, hope i get reassessed as mechanical engg.


I also have the same doubt of this, reassessment date. But ny taking a date which is earlier than assessment some CO will accept it but some simply will found discreency in that for sure. So better to put the date of assessment as your EOI.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

What an ideal job description for engineering technologist look like? I have most of my experience in testing and commissioning of metro railways. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys got invited by vic 190 

70+5SS Points
Engineering technologist 

I will cancel my 189 EOI, which was 29th Nov 17 with 70 points

Good luck everyone


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys got invited by vic 190
> 
> 70+5SS Points
> Engineering technologist
> ...


That' Great
Really happy for you
Best of luck


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys got invited by vic 190
> 
> 70+5SS Points
> Engineering technologist
> ...


Hi Akber,

If you don't mind can you share what was your bachelors and masters degree from Aust.

Regards


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

RIQ said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Guys got invited by vic 190
> ...


Only did bachelors of engineering technology from melbourne last year

Are u also planning to lodge vic?

If you dont have 75 points for 189, than you must try 190, as at the moment it is looking difficult for 70 pointers


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys got invited by vic 190
> 
> 70+5SS Points
> Engineering technologist
> ...


Congratulation, when did you apply for state? Do you have aus work experience or just the offer letter? Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

13akber said:


> Guys got invited by vic 190
> 
> 70+5SS Points
> Engineering technologist
> ...


Congrats man!! You had to wait almost an year. Just to confirm is it final invite or pre-invite?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey bro, have you booked the test?? So as per above conversation, first we book naati and then we apply for visitor Visa? Right? How much time it takes to get visa?
> And how much finances we should manage for both the procedures?
> Thanks again man!! Once I sort out matter of money I will also book ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi Dinesh,

I would prefer to register for NAATI since there is a large queue. Visa on the other hand only takes 30-45 days to process. In any case, you'll get a full refund for NAATI if you cancel within 06 months of your registration date while having more than 21 days to your exam.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Guys got invited by vic 190
> ...


Its final invite

I applied through victorian graduate pathway

Nomination lodged: 24 July
Employer Verification: 18 Oct
Outcome: 23 Oct
Engineering technologist 
70+ 5


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Its final invite
> 
> I applied through victorian graduate pathway
> 
> ...


Congrats man.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

13akber said:


> Its final invite
> 
> I applied through victorian graduate pathway
> 
> ...


Congrats man!! Happy to see a fellow aspirant getting invite!! Best of luck for further processing. May you get a quick DG!! Please withdraw your 189 EOI. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

hi guys I was just wondering has anyone used these professional cdr writers? i am thinking of getting help from them by providing my previous cdr that i wrote maybe i wasnt articulate enough whilst writing it which is why i got recognized as an engineering technologist.. obviously i will check it for plagiarism and see if it is actually what i wrote myself previously.. does anyone have any suggestions? or maybe someone used it themselves? i am seriously considering seeking professional help

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

also, do u think they will review their skilled list come Jan 2019? is there a chance of petroleum engineering going back on the list?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

omg can someone reply to me -.-

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> also, do u think they will review their skilled list come Jan 2019? is there a chance of petroleum engineering going back on the list?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No idea my brother. Lets expect positively that it may come.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> No idea my brother. Lets expect positively that it may come.


Any update guys on an 189 invite in October round after 20/08/18 for 75 pointers?? 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Any update guys on an 189 invite in October round after 20/08/18 for 75 pointers??
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


No updates after that day dear.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> No updates after that day dear.


Would have to wait for the official results then? Anyway it's not that far.. may come till weekend.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Guys, after 4 attempts got my desired score in PTE and updated EOI with 80 points !! Can I expect the invite in coming Nov round ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srini.e said:


> Guys, after 4 attempts got my desired score in PTE and updated EOI with 80 points !! Can I expect the invite in coming Nov round ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get it in November round with 80 points, don't worry!! Relax and enjoy, may as well arrange/sort out docs required for visa lodgement.
A humble request to all of guys:- Please update your case on myimmitracker as and when you get an invite/change in points!! Thanks!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

srini.e said:


> Guys, after 4 attempts got my desired score in PTE and updated EOI with 80 points !! Can I expect the invite in coming Nov round ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro it's guaranteed I suppose, give your score break up

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro it's guaranteed I suppose, give your score break up
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




L-82, R-86,S-90,W-83


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srini.e said:


> L-82, R-86,S-90,W-83
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He meant your total points breakup imo? Although great PTE scorecard!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> L-82, R-86,S-90,W-83
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, 80 points in skill select I believe you will be the first to receive an invite if any invite is given to our group.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Wow, 80 points in skill select I believe you will be the first to receive an invite if any invite is given to our group.




Hopefully bro !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> He meant your total points breakup imo? Although great PTE scorecard!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




He asked for score breakup not points breakup. Hope I understood correctly !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Hopefully bro !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not hopefully. It is 100% sure and make every files ready. You must have lot of documents since the point is high.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is not hopefully. It is 100% sure and make every files ready. You must have lot of documents since the point is high.




Yeah I have to keep ready all the documents. Can someone share a checklist of documents to be ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

srini.e said:


> He asked for score breakup not points breakup. Hope I understood correctly !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry Bro my mistake I meant points break up.. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Yeah I have to keep ready all the documents. Can someone share a checklist of documents to be ready.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist




Thanks bro . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srini.e said:


> Thanks bro .
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Thanks bro .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry forgot to mention about the money.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Vijay Bhaskar Reddy Gongula:
> Group link - <*SNIP*>
> 
> *Documents Check list for 189/190/489*
> ...




Awesome thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> Sorry Bro my mistake I meant points break up..
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




Age-30
English skill- 20
Degree-15
Work experience - 10
Partner - 5
Total - 80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi, what are the chances of invitation for 190 vic with the job offer( engineering technologist, 70+5ss) ? How much time it takes for the invitation ? Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi, what are the chances of invitation for 190 vic with the job offer( engineering technologist, 70+5ss) ? How much time it takes for the invitation ? Thanks


High chances but no one can predict correctly.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello friends,

Please help me with my friend’s query.

*** I’ve a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia as Electronics Engineer (233411). My husband is 28 years old with ielts individual score more than 6. If he get a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia as Telecommunication Network Engineer or Engineering Technologist. Will it help us claim 5 points for partner?***

Thanks.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Aparna1993 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please help me with my friend’s query.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys got invited by vic 190
> 
> 70+5SS Points
> Engineering technologist
> ...


Hi Akber, I have applied for vic 190 with 70+5ss( engineering technologist). To get the invite with a job offer, do we have to work for some month before state can nominate us ? Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi Akber, I have applied for vic 190 with 70+5ss( engineering technologist). To get the invite with a job offer, do we have to work for some month before state can nominate us ? Thanks


I know you are looking for Akbar to answer but from my knowledge it is just a requirement set by Vic and for that you dont need to work. You just need an offer letter from an employer in Vic.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Akber, I have applied for vic 190 with 70+5ss( engineering technologist). To get the invite with a job offer, do we have to work for some month before state can nominate us ? Thanks
> ...


Thanks for the reply Josey, do you know what other factors affect nomination like i did not have any work experience in the nominated occupation and applied through an overseases engineering dergree. I did masters in accounting from Australia though.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dineshpancholi said:
> ...


Yes you are not required to work especially if you have recently graduated.
They require offerletter to know that you are capable to find work in vic.

The above applies to recent graduates who have graduated from Australia. However if you are an overseas applicant then you must have 5 years of experience on civil or mechanical


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Akber, I'm applying from onshore, it is just my bachelor's degree that has been assessed by Engineering Aus. My agent haven't mentioned anything about 5 years of experience. Do you know how much time it will take for the pre-invite ? Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi Akber, I'm applying from onshore, it is just my bachelor's degree that has been assessed by Engineering Aus. My agent haven't mentioned anything about 5 years of experience. Do you know how much time it will take for the pre-invite ? Thanks


I am not shore abt pre invite time. But pre invite process doesnt apply to PHD and recent graduates. They can apply directly from live in Melbourne website.


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a question fellow ET. Nov. 11 invitation round will be this weekend. Do you think they will issue the invites even on Sunday? TIA


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

chubbyrun said:


> I have a question fellow ET. Nov. 11 invitation round will be this weekend. Do you think they will issue the invites even on Sunday? TIA




Some one in the other thread said, it’s completely automated. So it ll run on 11th.. I also had the same doubt btw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Some one in the other thread said, it’s completely automated. So it ll run on 11th.. I also had the same doubt btw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Srini,

Did you get invite this round? (Nov 11th)

Why there is no update on Nov 11th invitation round?


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Carthy2605 said:


> Hi Srini,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Karthi,

Got ma invite on 11. I have posted on the other thread. Thanks bro .. btw hwz is ur preparation going on ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Seeing that people keep on going back and forth between two threads of 2017 and 2018, I think,the best suggestion would be to create a thread with no year mentioned that can go as long as it requires just like PTE or 476 visa thread. What do you guys think?

Name: **** 2339x Other Engineering Professionals for EOI 189 and 190 ****


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> Seeing that people keep on going back and forth between two threads of 2017 and 2018, I think,the best suggestion would be to create a thread with no year mentioned that can go as long as it requires just like PTE or 476 visa thread. What do you guys think?
> 
> Name: **** 2339x Other Engineering Professionals for EOI 189 and 190 ****


Yes 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


There's goes one vote. Lets see what others says, and then you or me can create one I presume.


----------



## saju (Nov 11, 2018)

srini.e said:


> Hi Karthi,
> 
> Got ma invite on 11. I have posted on the other thread. Thanks bro .. btw hwz is ur preparation going on ??
> 
> ...


Hi, Wt was ur point....


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

expat4aus2 said:


> Seeing that people keep on going back and forth between two threads of 2017 and 2018, I think,the best suggestion would be to create a thread with no year mentioned that can go as long as it requires just like PTE or 476 visa thread. What do you guys think?
> 
> Name: **** 2339x Other Engineering Professionals for EOI 189 and 190 ****


Good suggestion and initiative. Sometimes I get confused b/w two. So yes do it guys!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Good suggestion and initiative. Sometimes I get confused b/w two. So yes do it guys!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I think it will be best to have all our group members together in one thread. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> I think it will be best to have all our group members together in one thread.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


New thread here:

**** 2339x Other Engineering Professionals for EOI 189 and 190 ***
*

Please post all queries on this thread now.


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Hi Karthi,
> 
> Got ma invite on 11. I have posted on the other thread. Thanks bro .. btw hwz is ur preparation going on ??
> 
> ...


Wow CONGRATS man!!!

Btw, guys any idea upto what date the invite was given this time. Last round i guess it was 75 pointers upto Aug 20, 2018


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Good suggestion and initiative. Sometimes I get confused b/w two. So yes do it guys!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi Kodaan28,

Any idea on how many days moved in this round of invitation??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Carthy2605 said:


> Hi Kodaan28,
> 
> Any idea on how many days moved in this round of invitation??


Iscah confirmed invite for 2339xx till 2/10/18 with 75 points and one other member with 4/10/18 eoi doe didn't receive the invite so it is safe to say it is either 2/10/10/8 or 3/10/18. In October round one of the guy from a WhatsApp group confirmed that his brother got invited with 20/08/18 eoi doe with 75 points. So we can say this November round cleared around 43 days of 75 pointers backlog. Give or take 1/2 days.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey guys I have a query... me and my wife doesn’t have spouse’s name in our passports and she haven’t changed her surname as well.. but i do have the marriage certificate(20 months) I don’t have any other documents apart from my marriage certificate .. will it suffice the requirement ?? Or how shall I proceed kindly suggest ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Hey guys I have a query... me and my wife doesn’t have spouse’s name in our passports and she haven’t changed her surname as well.. but i do have the marriage certificate(20 months) I don’t have any other documents apart from my marriage certificate .. will it suffice the requirement ?? Or how shall I proceed kindly suggest ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marriage certificate and photos of marriage will suffice.


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Iscah confirmed invite for 2339xx till 2/10/18 with 75 points and one other member with 4/10/18 eoi doe didn't receive the invite so it is safe to say it is either 2/10/10/8 or 3/10/18. In October round one of the guy from a WhatsApp group confirmed that his brother got invited with 20/08/18 eoi doe with 75 points. So we can say this November round cleared around 43 days of 75 pointers backlog. Give or take 1/2 days.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks dude!


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Hey guys I have a query... me and my wife doesn’t have spouse’s name in our passports and she haven’t changed her surname as well.. but i do have the marriage certificate(20 months) I don’t have any other documents apart from my marriage certificate .. will it suffice the requirement ?? Or how shall I proceed kindly suggest ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Srini,
Adding spouse name in passport can be done within 2-3 days. Visit passport services website and book for an appointment, ur marriage document is enough to add spouse name in both your passports. Its pretty simple and fast


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Carthy2605 said:


> Hi Srini,
> 
> Adding spouse name in passport can be done within 2-3 days. Visit passport services website and book for an appointment, ur marriage document is enough to add spouse name in both your passports. Its pretty simple and fast




Thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone here? feeling lonely here.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm always here! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Applied for ACT 190 matrix, have 50 points as our occupation was open for them. Let's hope for the best!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Applied for ACT 190 matrix, have 50 points as our occupation was open for them. Let's hope for the best!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


act 190 ? visa lodged?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> act 190 ? visa lodged?


Not visa only finished and submitted their application as they only opened their this year program on 29th nov. Their processing is different from other states, first you complete their state matrix and then you get points, then guys with highest points will be sent request to prove their claim and pay 300$ and then they may/may not send final invite. If invited your status will change to apply visa and then everything is normal.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Not visa only finished and submitted their application as they only opened their this year program on 29th nov. Their processing is different from other states, first you complete their state matrix and then you get points, then guys with highest points will be sent request to prove their claim and pay 300$ and then they may/may not send final invite. If invited your status will change to apply visa and then everything is normal.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That is a huge process anyway best wishes koodan. If the number is steady at 2500 then I believe you have a chance in Feb by the way.


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Applied for ACT 190 matrix, have 50 points as our occupation was open for them. Let's hope for the best!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you help me how to do this?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Carthy2605 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me how to do this?


It's a straight forward procedure. Go to Canberrayourfuture site and follow instructions.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

All quiet on the 2339x front..

More or less 1 day to go. What's your gut feelings/hunch guys? Will it be a really small round or the 2500 ones we have been seeing for last few months?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

svik2744 said:


> All quiet on the 2339x front..
> 
> More or less 1 day to go. What's your gut feelings/hunch guys? Will it be a really small round or the 2500 ones we have been seeing for last few months?


75 is anyway safe that is what I think.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey folks,

I got my direct grant today. Thanks yall for supports and helpful advices. 

Detail:
233911 Aeronautical engineer
75pts 
ITA: 11Sep
Lodged: 14Sep
Docs uploaded upfront
Medical check from my previous 489
PPC from my previous 489
Direct grant 14Dec


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi all

Applied for 189 and 190 with 70 and 75 points respectively today for skill code 233915.

Can anyone indicate on invitation duration? 
Can I get invitation from 189 as I see there are not much pending cases with this skill code.

Any light on above will be helpful.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sippy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Applied for 189 and 190 with 70 and 75 points respectively today for skill code 233915.
> 
> ...


No chance at all with 70 for 189. People are waiting from 31/11/17 with 70 points for 189 in 2339 group, so you can figure out the situation. So if can improve your points then do ASAP as even 75 points also needs 4-6 months waiting for an invite.
If can't improve your points then focus on 190/489 and get whichever you can get first!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Environmental engineer is open for ACT Canberra via their matrix program and also for SA 190/489 so apply for them ASAP
Also try your luck with NSW190.









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks Kodaan for prompt response.

I was wondering, in 233915 (env engg), there are not much cases as per immitracker.
My further query is-‘Do they have specific code wise quota ? 

Otherwise I am also looking forward to 190 invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sippy said:


> Thanks Kodaan for prompt response.
> 
> I was wondering, in 233915 (env engg), there are not much cases as per immitracker.
> My further query is-‘Do they have specific code wise quota ?
> ...


Ceilings/quota are only for tree code i.e. 2339xx in our case. So 700 invites total for fy 2018-19 for all 2339 anzscos. From 233911-16.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Many thanks Kodaan for sharing your insights! 

I will go forward accordingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sippy said:


> Many thanks Kodaan for sharing your insights!
> 
> I will go forward accordingly.
> 
> ...


Just remember for SA 190/489, simply submitting an eoi doesn't mean you have applied for state nomination, you must apply on their site also by paying 200 AUD and submitting other requirements such as commitment statement, employbility search and proofs etc. Same goes for ACt matrix 190 program where you need to submut matrix on their State site and then wait for ore invite. Also all above mentioned docs. For NSW simply submitting an eoi is enough!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Just remember for SA 190/489, simply submitting an eoi doesn't mean you have applied for state nomination, you must apply on their site also by paying 200 AUD and submitting other requirements such as commitment statement, employbility search and proofs etc. Same goes for ACt matrix 190 program where you need to submut matrix on their State site and then wait for ore invite. Also all above mentioned docs. For NSW simply submitting an eoi is enough!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


So buddy where is the Canberra matric score standing at right now ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Ok.
I already submitted for 190NSW. 
Will look into SA and ACT as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

JG said:


> So buddy where is the Canberra matric score standing at right now ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Currently in last round held on 21st feb they have invited guys with 60 score (matrix submitted till 29/11/18).

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sippy said:


> Ok.
> I already submitted for 190NSW.
> Will look into SA and ACT as well.
> 
> ...


Along with the opinion of kodan I would suggest you to improve the scroe to minimum 75 or 80 if possible in 189 to secure an invite. Because in the next year we don't know what they have kept inside the box.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sippy said:


> Ok.
> I already submitted for 190NSW.
> Will look into SA and ACT as well.
> 
> ...


Apply for SA as soon as possible. For ACt matrix check your matrix score and if it is above 55 then it's wise to apply otherwise very little to no chance.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Jossy did you move to Australia? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

JG said:


> Along with the opinion of kodan I would suggest you to improve the scroe to minimum 75 or 80 if possible in 189 to secure an invite. Because in the next year we don't know what they have kept inside the box.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk




Noted JG.Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Apply for SA as soon as possible. For ACt matrix check your matrix score and if it is above 55 then it's wise to apply otherwise very little to no chance.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Noted Kodaan. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Jossy did you move to Australia?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


No. May be by the end of April.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys round is happening now so please update who all got invited!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Guys round is happening now so please update who all got invited!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Nobody got invite till now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Round was like last one, so can expect movement of 6-10 days.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

I heard that Petroleum Engineering has been added to the skill list... is that true? I have an MSc in Petroleum Engineering from UK. You guys think I should apply with my petroleum engineering degree for PR? would that increase my chances compared to Engineering Technologist?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> I heard that Petroleum Engineering has been added to the skill list... is that true? I have an MSc in Petroleum Engineering from UK. You guys think I should apply with my petroleum engineering degree for PR? would that increase my chances compared to Engineering Technologist?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, its added to Mltssl and will be in non pro rata occupations. Anzsco 2336. It's also in SA state list which will be updated on 15th.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

So your chances are significantly enhanced if can get +ve assessment in this anzsco.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Yes, its added to Mltssl and will be in non pro rata occupations. Anzsco 2336. It's also in SA state list which will be updated on 15th.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thank you for the prompt response. You think I should get my UK degree assessed by engineers Australia and apply on a new EOI as petroleum engineer? would that help? my current EOI under my bachelors degree (engineering Technologist) is about to expire July 2019.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> Thank you for the prompt response. You think I should get my UK degree assessed by engineers Australia and apply on a new EOI as petroleum engineer? would that help? my current EOI under my bachelors degree (engineering Technologist) is about to expire July 2019.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Go for the re-assessment ASAP.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Go for the re-assessment ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That should be easy no? since my UK degree comes under Washington Accord. I already have been awarded the skilled graduate visa for the same UK degree before..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> That should be easy no? since my UK degree comes under Washington Accord. I already have been awarded the skilled graduate visa for the same UK degree before..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If it's under any of the accord then it's a cakewalk!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> If it's under any of the accord then it's a cakewalk!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


thanks for the quick guidance man.. really appreciate it.. I will get my degree assessed ASAP.. how long is a pte valid for? I gave mine almost 2 years ago.. would I have to take it again?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> thanks for the quick guidance man.. really appreciate it.. I will get my degree assessed ASAP.. how long is a pte valid for? I gave mine almost 2 years ago.. would I have to take it again?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It's valid for 3 years but it can be sent electronically within 2 years. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> thanks for the quick guidance man.. really appreciate it.. I will get my degree assessed ASAP.. how long is a pte valid for? I gave mine almost 2 years ago.. would I have to take it again?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


PTE is valid for 3 years for skilled migration purposes.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

so i should just apply for EA under Washington accord.. and if i get recognised as Petroleum Engineer.. upload documents and apply? that would still make my points 65.. would that increase my chances tho? given that my skill is different?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> so i should just apply for EA under Washington accord.. and if i get recognised as Petroleum Engineer.. upload documents and apply? that would still make my points 65.. would that increase my chances tho? given that my skill is different?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


For SA489 (65+10) definitely it will improve your chances, but not going to make it for 189.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> For SA489 (65+10) definitely it will improve your chances, but not going to make it for 189.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


why +10? isn't it +5?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> why +10? isn't it +5?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


For regional state sponsorship 489 subclass visa its +10

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

For 190 PR it's +5

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

If Petroleum Engineering is non pro rata.. does that increase the chances at 65 points? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> If Petroleum Engineering is non pro rata.. does that increase the chances at 65 points?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No it's not pro rata occupation as of now. But DHA needs to define ceilings for this occupation. With 65 points it's not going to make it for 189 whether its pro/non pro.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> No it's not pro rata occupation as of now. But DHA needs to define ceilings for this occupation. With 65 points it's not going to make it for 189 whether its pro/non pro.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


oh ok.. thanks for the help.. so in your opinion is it worth taking my chances? or I shouldn't get my hopes up?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> oh ok.. thanks for the help.. so in your opinion is it worth taking my chances? or I shouldn't get my hopes up?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


For 189 with 65 no hope whatsoever. But for 190/489 definitely you have decent chance!! Now do the assessment ASAP!
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> For 189 with 65 no hope whatsoever. But for 190/489 definitely you have decent chance!! Now do the assessment ASAP!
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks man I will keep you updated. I will go for it in a few hours. Keep looking at your inbox in case I have a question. I will treat you to lunch if I get it xD

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> Thanks man I will keep you updated. I will go for it in a few hours. Keep looking at your inbox in case I have a question. I will treat you to lunch if I get it xD
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Haha

You must feel relieved that you wouldn't be an ET soon! It's almost a dead end being an ET if you have 70 or less than that.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Haha
> 
> You must feel relieved that you wouldn't be an ET soon! It's almost a dead end being an ET if you have 70 or less than that.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


you have given me hope.. either I will treat you to lunch or I will spam ur inbox with this 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Round was like last one, so can expect movement of 6-10 days.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Hi
I just observed in immitracker that there has been no invite from NSW for 2339xx skill code in last years. Is it true!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sippy said:


> Hi
> I just observed in immitracker that there has been no invite from NSW for 2339xx skill code in last years. Is it true!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Although ET was in their state sponsorship list for fy 2017-18 but NSW didn't invite one single applicant (atleast as per Immitracker)

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Yes. Although ET was in their state sponsorship list for fy 2017-18 but NSW didn't invite one single applicant (atleast as per Immitracker)
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




ET-? Engineering Technologist?
Mine is Environmental Engineer

And this fact is really a worry point for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey Sippy,
What is your breakdown of points ?
I'm also in the same boat


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have filed my EOI for 189 Visa.

Engineering Technologist
Age: 30
PTE: 20
EDU: 15
NAATI: 5
Total: 70
DOE: 15/03/2019

1. Can anyone advise me if I can apply for Subclass 190 or 489? I know some of you mentioned 489 but I am not sure if I am eligible for that as I am currently onshore. PS: I am not claiming any points for experience.

2. I know people are waiting since a year with 70 points, just wanted to check if there is any kind of hope for us next year? If yes, why? If not, why?

Just trying to understand how the whole process works, so I hope you guys wont mind.

Thank you so much!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

armaanilove said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 189 Visa.
> 
> ...


1. You need to check each regional area and see if you qualify. Onshore is not an issue for most 489. In fact, if you live in a certain area (489 Tasmania), you qualify.

2. 70 pointers will not get invite unless you applied almost 2 years ago and most likely even they won't get invite as EOI will expire before the invite comes. That's the most optimistic view. Realistic view is, 70 pointers won't get invite at all.

If you haven't applied by now (15 March), even 75 pointers won't get invite. The quota for 2339 is most likely not increasing and even if it is, it will not be by much as engineering market is saturated. One can only pray it stays same and not reduce next year. 

So, in future it will just be 80 pointers + very slow movement for 75 pointers from Nov 2018 onward.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, when i can expect invitation for Engineering Technologist with 75 points and EOI date of 14th January 2019. Thanks


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi guys, when i can expect invitation for Engineering Technologist with 75 points and EOI date of 14th January 2019. Thanks


Very hard to tell. If quota remains same, then maybe October-December 2019. If else, then 75 may not be enough.


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> Hey Sippy,
> What is your breakdown of points ?
> I'm also in the same boat




Hi 
My points breakdown is as below
Age :30
PTE :10
Exp:15
Edu:15
And urs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys I have applied foe my Engineers Australia assessment for Petroleum Engineering through Washington accord. Assuming, I get a positive assessment. Do you guys think I should make a completely new eoi? or edit my existing one? would changing the skill from "Engineering Technologist" to "Petroleum Engineer" change the date of effect immediately at the change of the skill? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> Hi guys I have applied foe my Engineers Australia assessment for Petroleum Engineering through Washington accord. Assuming, I get a positive assessment. Do you guys think I should make a completely new eoi? or edit my existing one? would changing the skill from "Engineering Technologist" to "Petroleum Engineer" change the date of effect immediately at the change of the skill?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


DOE won't change but changing an old EOI you are claiming from an earlier date when you didn't even had your skills assessment, which is kind of cheating. From my point of view, Date of Effect must be the latest date after all the dates (PTE test date, date of assessment, graduation date, etc).

Else who is there to stop people creating EOI to have earlier DOE hoping one day in future they will get assessment.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> DOE won't change but changing an old EOI you are claiming from an earlier date when you didn't even had your skills assessment, which is kind of cheating. From my point of view, Date of Effect must be the latest date after all the dates (PTE test date, date of assessment, graduation date, etc).


so I should completely start a new one?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys 15% immigration cut from 1st of July. Capped at 160000.

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> so I should completely start a new one?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That would be the right thing to do. Unless you want to take your chance with the case officer.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> That would be the right thing to do. Unless you want to take your chance with the case officer.


well honestly i dont see the harm in it.. the last date of change would obviously be after the positive assessment of EA.. also its mentioned the EOI should be changed as soon as circumstances change.. but i will start a new one i guess..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> well honestly i dont see the harm in it.. the last date of change would obviously be after the positive assessment of EA.. also its mentioned the EOI should be changed as soon as circumstances change.. but i will start a new one i guess..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If you feel that way, you can try. Only thing you will loose is the 4000 AUD visa fee.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> If you feel that way, you can try. Only thing you will loose is the 4000 AUD visa fee.


good thing i m loaded xD

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> good thing i m loaded xD
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Let us know once you get your PR with the old EOI. Something for us to learn.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

New ISCAH Estimates

http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-will-get-189-invite-based-20192020-migration-program/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> New ISCAH Estimates
> 
> NEW predictions of when you will get a 189 invite (based on the 2019/2020 migration program) - Iscah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Agree with 75 pointers not getting invite in future if launched today, but not sure if 75 pointers applying by 11 Dec will receive invite when invite round will only be 1000/month.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> Let us know once you get your PR with the old EOI. Something for us to learn.


just to few things I looked up..

http://www.iscah.com/changing-your-occupation-in-your-eoi/

read this and additionally check the image attached..

lemme really throw you a curve ball.. we are always told to only make my EOI by the department of immigration and only to make a new one when the current one expires.. if my current one hasn't expired why would I "break the rule" and create a new one on a completely different EOI attached to a completely new email address.. I am gonna take my chances and tell the CO well it said not to make a new one lol..










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

10cu5T said:


> just to few things I looked up..
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/changing-your-occupation-in-your-eoi/
> 
> ...


I will confirm this with a MARA agent because I'm looking to do the same! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> I will confirm this with a MARA agent because I'm looking to do the same!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


thanks bro.. also let me know.. there's no way I am starting a new EOI as I have been specifically asked not too.. Its not my fault my scenario is unique and my DOE is 1.5 years ago.. if they didn't change the skill list I wouldn't change anything either.. lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

10cu5T said:


> thanks bro.. also let me know.. there's no way I am starting a new EOI as I have been specifically asked not too.. Its not my fault my scenario is unique and my DOE is 1.5 years ago.. if they didn't change the skill list I wouldn't change anything either.. lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Agent says lodge new EOI. Will have to confirm from others too. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

10cu5T said:


> thanks bro.. also let me know.. there's no way I am starting a new EOI as I have been specifically asked not too.. Its not my fault my scenario is unique and my DOE is 1.5 years ago.. if they didn't change the skill list I wouldn't change anything either.. lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Try and call the dept and confirm. I will do that too. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> just to few things I looked up..
> 
> Changing your occupation in your EOI - Iscah
> 
> ...


Well this just opens a whole new can of worms. I guess now we don't need to wait to get our occupation assessed. Just pass PTE and lodge an EOI. Once you receive your occupation assessed 2-3 months later, then update it and voila you have an EOI with DOE 2-3 months earlier giving you edge over others.

If this indeed is true, that is a serious loophole now to exploit in future. I wish it is true as my PTE will expire a month before my EOI expires. In current scenarios. I might need to do the PTE again.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> Well this just opens a whole new can of worms. I guess now we don't need to wait to get our occupation assessed. Just pass PTE and lodge an EOI. Once you receive your occupation assessed 2-3 months later, then update it and voila you have an EOI with DOE 2-3 months earlier giving you edge over others.
> 
> 
> 
> If this indeed is true, that is a serious loophole now to exploit in future. I wish it is true as my PTE will expire a month before my EOI expires.


yeah but my point is your new pte score won't allign with your last date of update.. however in my case it will.. since i will only be changing it after getting a positive assessment by EA.. obviously your reference number, test date and other additional details will change along the new PTE scores.. point is the system explicitly forbids you to make additional EOIs.. i guess as long as the CO notices everything checks out date, reference number wise it should be fine.. i guess I will drop them an email.. i will let you guys know..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> yeah but my point is your new pte score won't allign with your last date of update.. however in my case it will.. since i will only be changing it after getting a positive assessment by EA.. obviously your reference number, test date and other additional details will change along the new PTE scores.. point is the system explicitly forbids you to make additional EOIs.. i guess as long as the CO notices everything checks out date, reference number wise it should be fine.. i guess I will drop them an email.. i will let you guys know..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Well the issue is not PTE score not aligning. If I still get Superior in PTE, my points won't change and hence DOE will remain same and my last date of update will change when I update my PTE but still keeping the old DOE. Same is the case with change in occupation not affecting your points and hence no change in DOE but changing date of update.

In any case, do let us know.


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have a question. Is there any possible first time visa to attend the Professional Year offered from Engineers Australia?
I got a successful assessment as a professional engineer, but I need to increase my points. I have never been in Australia and I graduated in 2012.

For the moment the IELTS results have limited me (only writing 6.5, other bands above 7), but I will give PTE a try.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ridi10 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question. Is there any possible first time visa to attend the Professional Year offered from Engineers Australia?
> I got a successful assessment as a professional engineer, but I need to increase my points. I have never been in Australia and I graduated in 2012.
> ...


Only Australian graduates are eligible for Professional Year. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Only Australian graduates are eligible for Professional Year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the clarification (i doubted it but i was not sure).
What about 1 year diplomas or advanced diplomas? do you know if it is difficult to get a visa?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Only Australian graduates are eligible for Professional Year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Overseas graduates only in 476 visas also qualifies.


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Overseas graduates only in 476 visas also qualifies.


I checked and it requires for me to have finished my studies within the past two years :/


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi All,

Any invites from NSW 190 this month? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All,
Is there any problem with turnitin for the past 2 days.. I am trying to check why documents before submitting to EA and the upload never finishes.
Also can you guys suggest other good links to plagiarism checking

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Hi guys,
Does anyone have more details on STEM qualification for upcoming changes in Nov'19? I mean what degrees/professions will fall into STEM qualification category?

"more points for having certain STEM qualifications"

MTA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Sippy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any invites from NSW 190 this month?
> 
> ...




Hi All

Can someone provide me details to check in which states i can apply with following details :

ANSZCO -233915 
Points -65 ( with 10 in eng)
Spouse-5

I had submitted EOI long back for NSW, but don’t see any chances with such competition.

I now want to explore if I can try for other states..pls help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sippy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can someone provide me details to check in which states i can apply with following details :
> 
> ...


A simple search on anzscosearch.com tells us that your occupation is open for ACT via their matrix system, NSW 190 & 491 (NSW 491 isn't open yet it will in Jan mid) & SA with conditions. Please check yourself and see your options.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> A simple search on anzscosearch.com tells us that your occupation is open for ACT via their matrix system, NSW 190 & 491 (NSW 491 isn't open yet it will in Jan mid) & SA with conditions. Please check yourself and see your options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks..This much guidance is also sufficient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

I thought this thread was dead, like how 2339 was. Lol


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys!
Got my 489 grant this morning.
03:23 IST
below is timeline
Anzsco 233914, ET
EA assessment:- Sept'17
PTE:- 29/06/18, 79+ in 5th attempt
Tas 489 state nomination application submission:- 25/01/19
Tas invite:: 14/05/19
Visa lodged: 29/06/19
Medicals done:- 11/11/19
1st CO contact:- 15/11/19 (spouse's functional English)
Replied to CO on 8th Dec. opting for VAC2 fee payment option. 
Vac2 invoice received:- 17/12/19
Paid immidiately!
Grant:- 26/01/20
IED:- 26/01/21
Visa Conditions:- 8539, must stay in specified area.


Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats kodaan


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey guys!
> Got my 489 grant this morning.
> 03:23 IST
> below is timeline
> ...


Congratulations Koddan and All the best for your journey to Ausi.
Wt a day: Republic day and Ausi Day


----------

